# 26 yr old TTC #1...Anyone wanna be buds?



## ErikaJo85

Hello All,
My name is Erika and I am 26. My DH is 26 and we were married last July. We have tried a few months and ntnp since July and still nothing :shrug: . I have normal cycles and get my . every month. My cycles are usually 30 days but can be 29 or 31 days. I just bought myself 100 ovulation tests and 20 preggo tests from the internet. I mean business about TTC now! I am currently 3 or 4 dpo. 

Anyone wanna be buds?


----------



## LillyLee

Hi Erika, great to meet you. My DH and I are also TTC #1 but only since last month. That's an awful lot of tests you bought! But probably necessary since I'm sure the people at the Walgreens pharmacy know me by name now. Would love to be buddies and hear how everything is going for you! Good luck!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi Lilly lee! Thanks for wanting to be buds. Thing are going great. Where are you in your cycle? I use to go to CVS but those tests got to be adding up to ridic amounts. I got all those tests online for $20!


----------



## LillyLee

If I'm right (and I'm probably not because I just stopped taking BC before AF last month) I should be exactly 14dpo, I think it's hilarious that it happened on Valentine's day...go figure. I'm expecting AF in 3-4 days but considering some other stories I have read from other posters it seems that it may take a while for my body to get back to normal after so many years spent on BC.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hopefully you are back on schedule right away. I have two friends who got pregnant 1 month after going off bc! So good luck to you! 

I am hoping this is my month but I have thought that about the last 4 months.


----------



## LillyLee

Oh I completely understand. I find myself thinking about it all the time and agonizing over baby names, furniture, and clothes. My DH has a very good friend, who's wife just had a baby and she was no fun for anyone her entire pregnancy. I'm so scared that's going to be me. I start my new job on Monday so hopefully that will take my mind of off thinking about it all the time and may redirect me to something else for a while.

I'm hoping for you too. When do you get to test?


----------



## Bookity

Hi! I'm 28 and in my first cycle of TTC#2. Took us a while to get our DD, hopefully not as long for the second. We are doing the things that really worked for us right away instead of waiting around. I'm currently on CD15, didn't get to temp this morning or yesterday, but got a positive OPK yesterday. So I don't know if I've O'd yet or not. The two week wait is just around the corner.

DD is almost 7 months old. Got my first PP period in January so this is my second cycle since she was born. The first was 30 days and before we got pregnant my cycles were between 26 and 28 days.

Good luck to you, hope this month is your month!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks Bookity! How long did it take you to conceive dd?? Good luck to you as well. This ttc buiness is hard. I keep obsessing this is my month but DH doesn't want me to get my hopes up.

Lilly, I am hoping to test next Thursday? We leave next Saturday for vacation in AZ sooooooooooooo.... Ironically af is due the same day we leave for our trip!


----------



## LillyLee

No AF! No AF! Have fun on your trip! 

I'm supposed to get my AF tomorrow or the next day...but have been getting some conflicting symptoms so I tested this morning and BFN...oh well, maybe next month. I've been thinking about buying that pack of OPK and PG tests. Have you found that OPK have helped? Have you also been charting at all? Sorry for all the questions but DH has no interest in hearing all the yucky details. That's why I need a buddy!!


----------



## ErikaJo85

My DH either....He wants to show up and do his job but not really talk about it. He always says it will happen when it happens but he doesn't get it can be an emotional time and I want to be preggo NOW! haha.

I don't chart I just use OPKs. Go on amazon.com and get the wondfo brand. They are cheap and do the job!


----------



## Bookity

ErikaJo85 said:


> Thanks Bookity! How long did it take you to conceive dd?? Good luck to you as well. This ttc buiness is hard. I keep obsessing this is my month but DH doesn't want me to get my hopes up.
> 
> Lilly, I am hoping to test next Thursday? We leave next Saturday for vacation in AZ sooooooooooooo.... Ironically af is due the same day we leave for our trip!

Well, got married in April 2009, were NTNP the first few months. After that we were trying, but not "hardcore" until like summer 2010. Got our bfp Dec. 2010. Actually, we had an appointment with a fertility doctor, which is why I tested "just in case". The bfp totally caught me by surprise.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am glad you finally got your dd. I am scared this will happen to us. Taking so long part lol. I am very impatient. It so hard to want something and not get it month after month. We have been trying/ntnp since August. We recently started using OPKs in January. 

Everyone always says it when they least expect it! I have a friend who it took her 18 months to conceive her dd and she was on clomid. She thought she would need clomid for to conceive #2 but turns out she was pregnant within 4 months of trying. She was totally caught by surprise!

Good luck! Where in your cycle are you?


----------



## ErikaJo85

Lilly, did you find amazon tests?


----------



## LillyLee

Haven't looked...been down at my new office all morning getting HR paperwork put through. It's an hour commute there and home so I feel like I've wasted my whole day. BLAH!!!

Plus I'm debating running to the fabric store to get something to make a few skirts out of. I've been obsessed about a vintage circle skirt sewing pattern I found and feel like procrastinating my school work a bit more by making a few. Amazon will probably be tonight when I'm finally bored with everything else.


----------



## ErikaJo85

What do you do for work? I wish I could sew! I made a skirt like 8 years ago but never wore it lol. 
I work don't have to work til 2 or 3ish every day so I have my days open. I kinda like it!


----------



## LillyLee

x


----------



## LillyLee

x


----------



## ErikaJo85

I know I need a new hobby. DH just started a new job about 3 weeks ago which is good. Since he started it we have been fighting though. I am currently mad at him argh. I hate going to work mad at him as well. I spent $10 on Jimmy John's for lunch and he is freaking out because we need to save money. 

Anyones had to rant lol. I am a gymnastics coach. I get to sleep in but I work all day Saturdays so it evens out! haha


----------



## Bookity

ErikaJo85 said:


> I am glad you finally got your dd. I am scared this will happen to us. Taking so long part lol. I am very impatient. It so hard to want something and not get it month after month. We have been trying/ntnp since August. We recently started using OPKs in January.
> 
> Everyone always says it when they least expect it! I have a friend who it took her 18 months to conceive her dd and she was on clomid. She thought she would need clomid for to conceive #2 but turns out she was pregnant within 4 months of trying. She was totally caught by surprise!
> 
> Good luck! Where in your cycle are you?

CD 16 for me today. I don't know if I've O'd yet or not. I hope I have, but it's hard for me to get my temps straight when I can't sleep like I'd like to. Between my hubby's working hours and DD's waking hours... accurate charting is difficult. If I see a decent temp spike tomorrow I'll assume today is O day.

ETA: I should mention that if you really only count the part where I got serious about charting we were TTC for about 5 or 6 months. Because with the charting I realized that my LP was shorter than the "norm" and we were DTD too early to catch anything. I read that some B vitamin (I forgot which) was supposed to help lengthen LP, so I got serious about remembering to take a vitamin every day (I know, bad me). That seemed to do the trick for that issue. Also I was having some dryness issues (sorry, tmi) and decided to break down and order some pre-seed. SMARTEST MOVE EVER. We used it for the last 2 cycles and I got bfps for both. The first turned out to be chemical, but that's okay. It proved to me that it was possible for me to get pregnant. The next step was making it stick. I never in a million years thought the next cycle would be the one, but TADA! Oh and used OPKs for the first and only time on the cycle that I got my sticky :bfp:

Anyway, what I'm trying to say is that when you really pay attention to everything (and temp if it's possible for you), it doesn't HAVE to take as long as it took me. I know not everyone's ttc journey is the same, but just thought it might encourage you.


----------



## LillyLee

:( I'm sorry. I know how that goes. Hopefully everything blows over quickly for you.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Bookity, I used preseed last cycle but we didn't do the deed when I got a +OPK because we were so busy. Also, I think we were doing it too much before I got a + that it felt forced and like a chore by the time the + came. So this month we tried to hold off for 5 days before I got a +. I heard that worked for some people. 

As for temping, I wake up at random times every day lol. Anywhere from 7:30-10:30 am. SOOOOO I think temping would be a huge inconvience. If I am not preggo by Mayish, maybe I will start temping. 

Lilly, the fight is over haha. I think he is just stressed at work and he lectured me over a text message and I just blew it WAY out of proportion. Can't read peoples emotions over technology!


----------



## Bookity

I hear ya. DH and I didn't DTD last night because the mood just wasn't there. Even though I haven't seen a temp shift yet. Unless I have and my temps are screwy. Figure this cycle is out of my hands now. What will be will be.

What I try and have heard is pretty effective, is to BD every other day when you get close to O, when you get your positive opk , then every day until your temp shifts. You could probably do the 2 days after opk if you aren't temping.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I know how that goes...I feel like you both have to be in the mood and not be forced. 

I am leaving in 7 days for vacation so I started packing today! YAY! I leave for my vacation and af is due the same day but I am not going to get too excited as I feel completely normal right now. So I am guessing I won't be preggo on my trip, which I guess is ok....

Of course I am still hoping it will be a BFP :)


----------



## LillyLee

ErikaJo85 said:


> Lilly, the fight is over haha. I think he is just stressed at work and he lectured me over a text message and I just blew it WAY out of proportion. Can't read peoples emotions over technology!

Ahh..texts fights are the worst. Especially when you can't text an angry response fast enough for their first rebuttal. 

We got into a text fight a few days ago and during those times I get into a mood where I'm like "do I even want a baby, seriously with this kind of stuff going on?" I hate those feelings. :dohh:


----------



## Bookity

ErikaJo85 said:


> I know how that goes...I feel like you both have to be in the mood and not be forced.
> 
> I am leaving in 7 days for vacation so I started packing today! YAY! I leave for my vacation and af is due the same day but I am not going to get too excited as I feel completely normal right now. So I am guessing I won't be preggo on my trip, which I guess is ok....
> 
> Of course I am still hoping it will be a BFP :)

I hope you get your BFP too.

Have fun on your vacation.

I hope I get a BFP too, but I don't feel very optimistic.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Let's get positive ladies! I don't feel very optmistic either. It is hard to be after 7 months of negs :( 

I hope it is all of our turns soon. I see babies EVERYWHERE!
Do you guys too? I log on facebook and I see babies every time I look at my news feed.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Let's get positive ladies! I don't feel very optmistic either. It is hard to be after 7 months of negs :( 

I hope it is all of our turns soon. I see babies EVERYWHERE!
Do you guys too? I log on facebook and I see babies every time I look at my news feed.


----------



## Bookity

ErikaJo85 said:


> Let's get positive ladies! I don't feel very optmistic either. It is hard to be after 7 months of negs :(
> 
> I hope it is all of our turns soon. I see babies EVERYWHERE!
> Do you guys too? I log on facebook and I see babies every time I look at my news feed.

Aw, I totally remember that feeling when we were ttc dd. I pray you get your bfp soon.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Happy Monday!!!!!


----------



## Bookity

Happy Monday to you!


----------



## ErikaJo85

How are you guys this Monday night? I cannot wait until Saturday (Trip day and AF day!) 

haha

Hope you both have a great week :)


----------



## Bookity

Pretty good here. Went to bed early, woke up when DH got home, I need to go back to bed. DD went to bed early and I think she might be up sooner than usual as well. Still temping, part of me is hoping I'll see a triphasic chart soon. Fingers crossed!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Do you just temp or do you use OPKs? What helped you when you got pregnant DD ???

I am just using OPKs. I wake up at random times so temping would be so hard for me.


----------



## Bookity

ErikaJo85 said:


> Do you just temp or do you use OPKs? What helped you when you got pregnant DD ???
> 
> I am just using OPKs. I wake up at random times so temping would be so hard for me.

The month we conceived I did temping, opks, and preseed. I think temping is great for preparing to ttc. Otherwise it just tells you that you ovulated and then it's too late. But I kept temping for weeks, watching to make sure they stayed high.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I think I would get discouraged and be like I am done if my temps weren't high. haha.

We used preseed twice while bding this month. We just sorta went for it and if the mood was right we did it. I didn't want it to feel forced anymore. Seriously it was the best bding we have had this month. Maybe that will make a difference? Even though it was 2 days before I ovulated (I believe). Hahaha


----------



## Bookity

ErikaJo85 said:


> I think I would get discouraged and be like I am done if my temps weren't high. haha.
> 
> We used preseed twice while bding this month. We just sorta went for it and if the mood was right we did it. I didn't want it to feel forced anymore. Seriously it was the best bding we have had this month. Maybe that will make a difference? Even though it was 2 days before I ovulated (I believe). Hahaha

Well I had a chemical the month before. My period was like 5 days late and I took a test, got a FAINT positive, but for some reason didn't feel too excited. Took my temp the next morning and they had taken a big fall, that afternoon AF arrived. :( I read that temps should stay high due to increased progesterone during pregnancy, so it was like my 'am I still pregnant?' paranoia. It was the only thing I could do to assure myself that all was still well as I was virtually symptomless until around 8 weeks.

That is excellent timing. I love preseed! I think it's soooo much better when it doesn't feel like a chore. I was actually really relaxed the month we conceived DD. I think because the chemical was a sign to me that these things CAN happen and I felt very confident it would happen again (only sticky), I just didn't realize how soon. 

The last time we BD was 2 days before as well. I did search charts on FF and found one where the last BD was 2 days before O and there was a BFP at the end. So we're not out of this one yet! Best of luck!

:dust:


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay. Thanks for sharing your stories :) It is nice talking to someone who has had a BFPs. I have never had one :( ... I am going to be optimistic that it will happen soon. I was so nervous I would never conceive that I e-mailed psychic gail that everyone on here talks about lol. My DH was sooo mad. hahahahaha. I kept telling him it was all in fun! Gail predicted I would have a boy before the end of 2012 and another boy would be conceived in 2013. We shall see! It gives me something to look forward to BUT if it doesn't happen I will be devastated. 

What is your DDs name??


----------



## Bookity

I'm glad you enjoy the stories. I am not really a fan of psychics, but that sounds really cool and I hope that you get your little boys. :)

I think it would be really cool to have a boy this time around. Of course, it would mean buying more stuff. I kind of went girl crazy when pregnant w/ DD so carseat & stroller aren't unisex. Of course lots of people still come up to me in the store or wherever and call my DD a "he". I don't get it. She's surrounded in pink!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am not either! I just was desperate to find out if I will have children. LOL. Thanks

I would totally go girl crazy if I was having a little girl! 

So what did you feel like before you got your BFP? Did you feel like AF was coming? That is what I feel like. I feel my backache and sore ovaries like usual!


----------



## Bookity

I had very few symptoms. Around 7dpo I had a funny twinge of pain in my fervid that came and went. Then I had sore nips and very heavy bbs. I have heard that pregnancy and premenstrual symptoms can be very similar. Don't give up hope yet!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I haven't had any twinges :( I have had some random pinpoint pin on both sides of my pelvic region the last few days. Anyways, what is a fervid? I have NO idea haha.

2 days and I leave for my vacation! Much needed. Do you have any big plan for the weekend? I see you live in MI! Not to far from me. I am orginally from North Dakota.


----------



## Bookity

lol. I was using my kindle to reply and it auto-corrected my spelling and I didn't notice. I meant cervix. lol. I was like "what the heck is she talking about a fervid?" I had to go back and look at my last post. LOL.

No big plans for me. Tomorrow evening I'm opening my home to a friend so she can host a Mary Kay party.


----------



## ErikaJo85

ummmmm I just randomly took a test after work...positive...took another...same thing...took and third and all three are positive. Is this real or a cruel sick joke??


----------



## Bookity

ErikaJo85 said:


> ummmmm I just randomly took a test after work...positive...took another...same thing...took and third and all three are positive. Is this real or a cruel sick joke??

Yay! That is so great! Here's hoping we can be bump buddies! I am so excited for you!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks! I hope this is true...I took two more like two hours later and they were lighter in color....I am hoping that is normal as I just peed like two hours before and drank like 5 glasses of water.

I am really hoping for your BFP! I am in shock and don't think this is true lol!


----------



## LillyLee

Hey Ericka, 

Sorry I've been kind of MIA lately. Got completely busy with the new job. Congrats and I am keeping my fingers crossed for you!!! Hope your vacation is amazing!


----------



## Bookity

ErikaJo85 said:


> Thanks! I hope this is true...I took two more like two hours later and they were lighter in color....I am hoping that is normal as I just peed like two hours before and drank like 5 glasses of water.
> 
> I am really hoping for your BFP! I am in shock and don't think this is true lol!

Yeah, I'm sure it was just faint because of the water overload and the 2 hrs. It was probably super diluted! But you still got a line and a line's a line! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks guys! I took two more wondfo tests and faint but lines there so I took a Target brand early response blue dye and that showed up right away!

Bookity, since my husband just got a new job our insurance doesn't kick in until April 1st. What do you suggest I do? My preggo friend said I would be fine and just make an apt for April 1st since I am so early in pregnancy. 

Still doesn't seem real!!


----------



## Bookity

ErikaJo85 said:


> Thanks guys! I took two more wondfo tests and faint but lines there so I took a Target brand early response blue dye and that showed up right away!
> 
> Bookity, since my husband just got a new job our insurance doesn't kick in until April 1st. What do you suggest I do? My preggo friend said I would be fine and just make an apt for April 1st since I am so early in pregnancy.
> 
> Still doesn't seem real!!

When I found out I was pregnant with my first I went to an obs office the next week to see about scheduling my first appointment (I would have just called, but my parents were staying at my house and we weren't planning to tell until out of first trimester). They told me they don't schedule appointments before 8 weeks (unless there was bleeding or something else very concerning) so my first appointment was about a month after I got my bfp. I'd say you would be just fine to schedule an April appointment. Good luck!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks so much Bookity! I am crossing my fingers for you this month as well!


----------



## Bookity

Thanks, I really want this to be the month.

I know it's probably coincidental, but my church has a monthly newsletter and in it they have a calendar and list a different church family every day and that day you're supposed to pray for that family. Well we are on the calendar this month on the 18th. We were on it the month that we conceived DD as well. Right around the day she was conceived actually. Haha. And FF suggests that I wait until the 18th to test. I really hope this is like a SIGN you know. :) A girl can dream...

Oh and with all the people in my church I'm pretty sure this is the first time we've been on it since DD was conceived (they cycle thru alphabetically).


----------



## Bookity

FF gave me a 5 day trial VIP. I overlayed the only 3 complete charts I had which detected ovulation. The Nov 2010 chart is when we conceived DD. I feel really encouraged by that. Trying not to think too much of it though.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f0d60/?o=1&


----------



## ErikaJo85

Wow! I would say that is a really GREAT sign! Your chart looks very promising!


----------



## Bookity

I really really hope so!


----------



## LillyLee

Erika have you told your DH yet?


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yeah. I got home from work last night super crabby and wanted a drink (Haven't had one in three weeks). I decided to test just to ease my mind before having some wine! haha

I let them sit out 5 mins and went to check and 2 of them were positive so I took another and it was positive too. I called my mom too. She is going to know anyways because she will be on vacation with us and she will know when I am not drinking :)

I hope this is the real deal!


----------



## LillyLee

Hope so too! So exciting! AF started today...so CD1 of cycle 2. I've managed to forget after spending the last 5+ years on BC how badly regular cramps hurt. I wanted to tell you I also did a Gail reading just for fun. She said some very perceptive things about my husbands work life right now which I thought were pretty spot on. She also said May conception for baby girl so we'll see how that goes come May! Keep me updated!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay! I hope that is true for you girl! Both of you have a great week next week. I am not sure I will get on a computer. I come home on Sunday, March 18th! 


I brought tests with to test every day to make sure it is still true lol.


----------



## Bookity

Have a great vacation! Can't wait to hear how all your family reacts to your great news.


----------



## Bookity

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

We're gonna be bump buddies!!! As long as this bean sticks, that is. got my :bfp:!!!!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am back!!!! BOOKITY FOR REAL??? YAYYYY!!!!! I am so excited for you... CONGRATS


We went on our vacation and managed to only tell my mom and dad. But this weekend we were at DH cousin's wedding and we told his parents and DH told like 5 more people because he couldn't control his excitement haha. DH's little brother also told us that his gf is pregnant. She is only 19 and she is due before me. I am a little bummed that I won't have the first grandchild. They have only been together about 2 months and she is very immature and I know she got pregnant on purpose. So sad! Vacation was awesome and everyone is sooo happy for us!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Testing out my new ticker...hehe


----------



## Bookity

For real! Been testing every other day and the bfps are getting darker. By LMP I'm due 5 days after you.

At least you'll have the first "legitimate" grandchild? Or maybe one will have a girl and one a boy? I don't think it's too wise getting pregnant that young on purpose... 

Very nice ticker! Mine right now reflects my ovulation, but I know my ob wont go by that. My first appointment is April 24th.

When is your first appt?


----------



## ErikaJo85

Well since I just got back from trip today I haven't made an apt yet. I am going to call tomorrow morning. Since we don't have insurance yet I am hoping I can get an apt after April 1st. My friend is a nurse at a obgyn clinic and I told her today. She thinks I will be fine as her clinic doesn't schedule appointments until 7-9 weeks. 

I really hope I get an ultrasound at the first appointment. DH's brother showed us pictures from her u/s and shes only 6 and a half weeks. DH's family is very strict Catholic and are going to be very disappointed in him. 

I keep taking tests too haha. Mine are finally as dark as the control line. I have also taken 2 digi tests lol. 

When is your first appointment?


----------



## Bookity

My first appointment isn't until April 24th, I'll be almost 10 weeks by then. I'm very interested to see what baby looks like as my first US was at 8 weeks. I know they change so much so quickly! I wish I didn't have to wait so long though! I'm pretty sure there will be an ultrasound, but not for sure.

I didn't realize that your "competition" was due so close to you. There's every chance in the world she could go late or you could go early and you could still be #1! LOL.

You might be more likely to get an early ultrasound if you act like you aren't sure of your dates, lol. But I think MOST OB's will do one at first visit in any case.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I just called and scheduled my first two appointments. My first appt is April 9th. I will be just over 8 weeks. She said I get to hear the heartbeat. Maybe I will get a picture too? I sure hope so! The first is with a nurse practiciner? Then the second isn't until May 16th and I will be in the 2nd tri already and that is with my doctor. So if I will be 13 weeks do you think she will do an u/s that appointment? 

This is all so new and confusing to me. How one clinic does it one way and another does it another way! Haha. April 9th feels soooo far away. So I bet April 24th feels way far out for you. 

The "girl" is due November 4th. Even if I am still first I still am upset at her. It is hard not to be. :(


----------



## Bookity

You're right, different practices will do things in different ways. Some do an ultrasound right away for dating purposes, others will just go by your LMP and not ask anymore questions. I think a lot of people get a NT scan around 12 weeks. I didn't get one though. They screen for lots of possible diseases and will tell you how "at risk" your baby is of getting them. But they can scare you for no good reason with that stuff sometimes, because they only give you odds I think. But some people choose to do it just for the sake of seeing the baby! And then I'm pretty sure everyone gets an anatomy scan around 20 weeks so they can make sure all of baby's organs are formed properly and all that.

I technically have 2 appointments on the 24th. The first one is going to be with the nurse to go over my history and such (I believe). And the second will be with the OB for what I hope is my ultrasound! *fingers crossed*


----------



## ErikaJo85

Ok thanks for the info. I really hope I get to see something at my first app. I am not sure about the appointment with my ob. The lady I talked with said my ob doesn't see anyone on the first appointment only the second. Or maybe I will just get to hear the heartbeat and then on the next appointment I will get an u/s? Haha all these scenerios. This is just so exciting. I am not happy about waiting three weeks. I just want to know everything is ok. 

DH and I just want to tell everyone! I know I shouldn't because something could happen and it would be devastating. It is also hard for me to get to excited because I don't want to get my hopes up. I think I will feel better after the first appointment.


----------



## Bookity

I understand the feeling. It'll take some getting used to. I was on the phone with my mom yesterday and part of me wanted to tell her, but then I thought "no, I should wait a couple of weeks first."

I really don't think I'm going to be able to wait until my appointment. It's too far away!


----------



## ErikaJo85

It really is. I couldn't wait we had to tell our parents haha. I just made them promise they won't tell anyone else. 

Maybe I feel feel pregnant sometime soon. Altough, I def. do not wish for morning sickness. My taste buds are soooo off. I CANNOT eat oreos haha. Prob a good thing but the chocolate tastes sooo bad to me for some reason. I get tired easily and I get waves of nausea but I also do before my period. These are like my only symptoms right now. Oh breast tenderness but only at night and in the morning...it is weird. I just wish I FELT pregnant lol. I thought the second it happened I would feel differently.


----------



## Bookity

I had very few symptoms with my first until MS hit me around 8 weeks. I don't "feel" pregnant right now either.

I really hope that I don't have an anterior placenta with this one (placenta in the front, so between baby and outside your belly). Because of that I didn't really feel my little one move until she was making my tummy visibly jump!

I can't get over the strong "boy" feeling I have. With my daughter I was convinced that she was a girl from the beginning. Now I'm convinced this one is a boy. Despite the fact that the last time we BD'd was 2 days before I ovulated and that would make it pretty likely to be a girl... I can't wait to see what my ultrasound shows at 20 wks!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay! We are bump buddies haha. Keep me updated with your symptoms. Sorry if I ask too many questions. This is all just so new to me. I keep texting a friend of mine who is 20 weeks preggo. I have about 15 weeks to go to find out the gender. I just know it is a boy. I am so convinced I can't even think of girl names...only boys haha.

Also, I am a twin so that would be cool if I had twins!


----------



## Bookity

you are? how neat! I hear that there are twins somewhere in my family, but not for sure. DH said if we have twins now we'll be done. If it's just a singleton we're already planning to work on number three after #2 turns 2. DH will be 34 then and he doesn't want to have kids past 35. So if we don't get pregnant in that year than 2 is what we will have! For the moment I feel just fine with that.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yep. I am a twin. My mom wants me to have twins haha. 2 weeks and 6 days til first apt. I don't know how I am going to do this. Yesterday at work I wanted to tell everyone. I am going to wait until after my first apt. We haven't really talked about what we want to do. I want to spread my kids out a bit but DH wants to have them one after another. DH and his sister are 13 months apart. He wants to have children that close. I am not sure I am up for that. I guess we will see after our first one. 
What is your lo's name? Super cute in your picture :)


----------



## Bookity

I was so eager to start again, but I had a really easy labor too. I think another thing factoring in is that she started to sleep through the night after 3 months. Amazing how getting your good night's sleep can affect your desire to have more babies! Of course I was BF-ing and didn't have my period back yet, so I had to wait. Haha.

I think if you have twins it might be nice to get them out of diapers or something before you have more. But you never know, that broodiness could hit you before you expect it to!


----------



## Bookity

Just realized I didn't answer your question. Her name is Michaela. Yes she's that adorable all the time, lol.


----------



## ErikaJo85

True true. I still do not feel pregnant. I hope this is normal. Makes me feel better that you didn't feel pregnant til 8 weeks. Who knows maybe pregnancy will be easy for me? Haha I doubt that. I am terrified of getting my blood drawn in three weeks. I am also terrified that I won't hear the heartbeat and I won't really be pregnant when I go in on the 9th. Do you have these fears? Am I being irrational?

I am sure she is cute all the time :) I can't wait to have a LO of my own. DH is very picky on names. EVERY name I bring up he hates. Hopefully we can come to an agreement someday lol. 

Hope you had a good day!


----------



## Bookity

Totally normal. How far along will you be at your appt? I didn't get to hear Michaelas hb on the first visit. I did see it on the ultrasound, but didnt hear it until my NEXT appt at 12 weeks.

I just read about someone who didn't hear a hb at their 13 week appt, but had a u/s and all was fine. Try not to worry if they have trouble spotting it. It's still early. That said, I hope your appt goes smoothly and there's no cause for concern.

I had an easy breezy pregnancy the first time and I worry this one wont be as smooth, but I hope it is and I hope the same for you.

My dh was very picky about names too. Don't worry, you've got 8 months to come to an agreement!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I will be a little over 8 weeks. She said on the phone "you get to hear the heartbeat" so I am going in hoping I will :) . I would be very sad if I didn't. But if I saw it that would probably help me. 

I am scared of two things right now...getting blood drawn and getting morning sickness. I feel great again this morning!


----------



## Bookity

Hopefully you have a really good tech drawing your blood and you will barely feel it. And if it helps I would look away! They do take a lot on that first appointment. I don't think they draw blood again until glucose screening around 28 (?) weeks. Oh yeah, they will draw less blood from you than with my first (possibly). Because of my family history of diabetes they wanted me to do a one hour glucose test at my first visit. :(

I didn't have MS too bad. Worse than some though I guess. Some people just get really nauseous and never puke. I did get sick though. But sometimes I think that's a good thing because I always felt much better afterwards. And most of the time if I was sick once in a day I would be fine the rest of the day.

I hear that you can take B6 and unisom for MS. Also a lot of people say that seasickness bands help too. Hopefully you won't need a prescription or anything. Some people avoid MS all together!


----------



## LillyLee

x


----------



## ErikaJo85

Today was the first day I just didn't feel like myself. I felt tired and sad all day. I am not sure why. I am a very happy person. Also, is it weird to have indigestion at night? My stomach will NOT stop making noises lol. 

I ordered cable today! hahaha. We have gone the past 10 months since we moved into our house with just basic cable (10 basic channels) and netflix. I said since we aren't going to be going out I want cable! I watched A Baby Story on TLC today and sooobbbbeeed like a baby. I just can't wait to have a lo of my own :). I really hope every thing is alright with the little guy in me! hahaha. Hope you had a great day.

Lilly, I HIGHLY recommend preseed! We only used it once of the three times we were ovulating back in Feb. But in Jan. we used it about 5 times lol. It just wasn't our month. DH also took zinc and we were at the gym together 3 times a week. That really helped as well. The working out helped with both of our sex drives. 

Good luck! Keep us updated!


----------



## Bookity

I agree that preseed is amazing! Good luck to you, hope you get a bfp!!!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I took a test today again...bc I am a freak and need to test every day! My test line was wayyyy darker than my control line....I hope that is a good sign. I can't wait til the 9th so I can have some sense of relief!


----------



## Bookity

LOL, I took one yesterday (or was it the day before??) and same thing. Way darker line that showed up immediately. I remember wondering if there would be dye left over for the control line! Haha. I still have to wait til 4-24 though. BOO!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I COULD NOT wait that long haha. Hang in there. At least we can talk to each other about it. I keep having waves of nausea....I wonder if it is real or all in my head. Haha. It is sooo beautiful out I am going to go for a walk tonight.


----------



## Bookity

Ugh, I had to entrust baby to DH today for a few hours while I got a bit of a nap. Horrible headache and some nausea. I think it could be because I didn't get to eat today until 4 o'clock apart from a granola bar (yeah, so filling!). So I'm hoping something like this doesn't happen when he's not here (He was off work today, but will be working the weekend). Oy. I just sent him to get me a baked potato from wendy's. :) This headache is still bugging me. Wish I could take something stronger than tylenol. :(


----------



## ErikaJo85

I took tylenol a few hours ago and I feel so much better. It is hard bc I am a bit of an ibuprofen junkie.
I had a baked potato from Wendy's a few days ago! haha. With chili on it..soo good. 
I am nervous for work tomorrow. I don't work until 3 during the week but I work 8-4 on Saturday's. This will be my first full Saturday working of being pregnant. With the way I felt today I am very nervous for tomorrow!


----------



## Bookity

You'll be alright. What kind of work do you do? Do you work with food? That might be difficult.

Is it wrong that I wanted to puke when you mentioned the chili?? Haha. I'm not much a fan of their chili. Too spicy for me. I'm a very bland girl. If I start craving that I'll know it's all baby!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Too spicy??? hahaha. I think their chili is so weak lol. I don't work with foods but I coach competitive gymnastics. It was fine today. I got 9 and a half hours of sleep last night. I feel like I am not sure if I should be spotting the kids or not. I don't feel like I did at all yesterday. Maybe I just needed a good nights sleep!

DH is having his sister and some cousins over tonight and we are going to grill and have a bonfire. Such a beautiful day out. I kinda hate when I don't have symptoms because it makes me feel like something is wrong. :(


----------



## Bookity

I know I know, I have a very bland pallette, it doesn't take much for me to call something "too spicy" lol. A good night's sleep is really helpful. I didn't really get one last night unfortunately. DD woke up at 2 am and didn't go back to bed until like 4. I was so tired, I made DH handle getting her back to sleep. She woke up again around 6 and went back to sleep within 30 minutes. Got up at 8:30 for the day, had breakfast at 9 and at 10 was all ready for nap time. She slept for 2 and a half hours! Haha, that's what happens when she doesn't sleep well at night. I wish now I'd taken advantage of it a little more instead of napping myself.

I know what you mean about wanting the symptoms. But try not to think about it too much. There will come a time when you'll be wishing the opposite.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I woke up this morning and I literally felt hungover! Haha. I am sooooo tired. Maybe some symptoms are kicking in. I hope you got a good night sleep last night. I didn't go to bed until about 1 am! I was trying so hard to stay away with everyone but I had to leave and go to bed lol.

Today I went thirft store shopping with a friend and I found a cuteeee 80's highchair. It was wood and only $7! I wanted to buy it and paint in but it is too early. My friend bought a vintage coach purse and I really wanted one as well but I felt guilty spending any money so I bought NOTHING. I can't wait til I can start buying things!


----------



## Bookity

Got a bit more sleep last night. Still feeling nauseous today. I dislike it, but if it means the bean is sticking I can handle it! Still crazy tired, which is making me feel like a terrible mother. :( Michaela took another long nap today. Like an hour and a half! Usually her naps are 20-30 minutes. I did work on laundry this time as badly as I wanted to nap too. By the time I was at a point where I COULD lay down she'd already been sleeping for an hour and I knew I'd only feel more tired by the time she woke up. I'm going to make an effort to go to bed earlier tonight.

I don't think I'll be able to do a whole lot of buying this time around... unless we find out we're having a boy. There are certain things that I just don't want a little boy to have to use (like our pink carseat!). I get enough people thinking that Michaela is a boy (when she wears all pink I have no idea), I'm sure if I had a little boy in a pink car seat there would be endless "she's so cute" comments, lol.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Good thing. You will have to go to bed earlier now. I am a night person and a few weeks ago my bedtime was 1-2 am. Now it is 10:30-11:00 pm! haha. Funny how things change. We just went to the Hunger Games and me being so emotional and hormonal I cried and cried haha. 

I am totally fine with buying versitlie things I think. I mean if I have a girl obvi I will buy her SOME pink things but I think we are going to basically buy things so we can reuse them. I also found a brand new pack and play at the thrift store for $35. It was green with zoo animals and sooo cute. Ahh. I can't wait to start buying. Hope you are feeling better today.


----------



## Bookity

I know. I will be going to bed shortly. I cannot handle staying up as late as I was. Not while still getting up with DD in the morning. I have been taking a half unisom tab the last 2 nights and will be taking another tonight. Not because I have trouble sleeping, but it's supposed to help the nausea. I think I may have to try and take some in the morning too (think paired with B6 it would -hopefully- counteract the sleepy part). I wonder if I should look into those seasickness bands...

I saw the Hunger Games on Friday with DH. I thought it was very close to the book. All the stuff that was different I read about beforehand in Entertainment Weekly so I understood it and was expecting it. So I didn't annoy my husband "tsking" every thing they changed from the book. LOL. I didn't really cry... got teary a couple times, but didn't cry. I think the book made me cry more.

I know, I really should have gone with more unisex stuff. Actually the carseat is probably the main thing that isn't unisex and should be.

I haven't completely thought thru what we are going to do about sleeping arrangements. I guess by then DD will actually be in the nursery (she's been sleeping in pack n play in our room), #2 will be in bassinet or PNP in our room. I think DH is talking about getting a cot in the nursery because he is way too paranoid that someone is going to get in the house and kidnap her. Oy, SMH.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha that is cute he is worried about that. We have a tiny two bedroom house so I am not sure what we are going to do. My parents live 4 hours away and come and stay with us once a month so the spare bedroom is basically theirs lol. We also have a lot of people stay with us since we live so close to the city. I love where we live. We live about 10 mins from Minneapolis but we live off a lake. Too bad when we buy a house in a few years we can't afford to buy in the neighborhood we live in. 

I agree. I did cry reading the book and I knew what was going to happen in the movie but I still cried. When Rue died. Uffff. lol. I read the books last summer. I would sit out at the lake on my day off and read read read. I only work 3 and a half days this summer I am excited to be able to do the same thing this summer!

Ok, so I feel awful at night but when I wake up in the morning I feel great!?!!!??! Is that weird? I got 12 hours of sleep last night and I feel like a new person today. It is when I get tired I feel like I am soooo hungover. 
Well I hope you got a better night sleep last night. 

One weird question... Do you eat potato salad during pregnancy? My friend is a nurse prac. and she told me not to but my sister in law is a RN and told me I could. I LOVE potato salad and we have a huge tub of it in the fridge from our get together last weekend and I really want to eat some lol.


----------



## Bookity

I'm quite close to a lake myself, though I don't live right on it. It is quite nice to get those lake breezes though!

I don't know how to answer your question as I don't eat potato salad ever and don't think I've ever heard of pregnant women not being allowed to. There isn't like raw egg in it is there?? I personally don't do anything w/ mayo or mustard because I'm a picky eater and it grosses me out. ;)

I'm STILL nauseous today. I think I'll have to try and stop commenting on it because I don't see it changing anytime soon. LOL. DD slept a bit fitfully last night. Woke up this morning to find the temp very low in the house. Furnace was off, UGH. All better now.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha, well I am going to continue to eat it. You do sound a little picky :). Haha. My husband thinks I am picky. 

Our cat got sick and threw up and pooped outside her litter box today. I am so mad. I had to clean because I cannot let it sit there all day and wait for DH to get home at 5:30. Just had to vent. 

So I have 1 week and 6 days until my appointment!!! :) yay!

Are you still testing? I haven't taken one since Saturday and it is killing me but they are SOOO expensive. I am not sure I need to test anymore??


----------



## Bookity

No I definitely don't think you need to test anymore. I haven't tested for like a week I think. I'm fine with that. I still have one more test in my bathroom drawer, but I don't feel the need to test anymore. Especially not now that the nausea has hit and doesn't seem to want to go AWAY! Ugh!

I really hate how picky I am. I do make an effort once in a while to eat something I normally wouldn't, trying to expand my horizons. So that's how I know that I do like cheesecake, and spinach and artichoke dip.  (not together, ew). I really hope that my kids are more adventurous eaters.

How exciting your appointment is getting closer! Mine is finally less than a month away! ;)


----------



## ErikaJo85

I didn't know if I should be testing or not still. But then I get nervous because besides being tired and sore bbs I have felt fine yesterday and today. I am such a worrier though. 

I love cheesecake and spinach dip! Haha. Not together either though. We had THE BEST spinach and artichoke dip at our wedding last summer. 

Yay for your apt being less than a month away! I have been watching baby shows all day today. I need to go and do something :). Haha


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hope you are feeling ok Book! I feel weird calling you book or bookity! lol. Anywho, I feel fantastic which is scary to me. I will be 7 weeks tomorrow and I feel good besides going to bed early and sore bbs. They are SOOOO sore now....but it comes and goes on how sore. Hope that is normal. I am a google freak. I need to stop! haha. 

Anyways hope you are good!

Lily, any update on testing yet?


----------



## Bookity

Guess I need to stop complaining about the MS because it's not looking like it's going away. I've been trying to take unisom for it at nighttime, but it only seems to make it impossible for me to wake up in the morning. I feel like I struggle for the first 2 hours until it's time for Michaela's first nap. Ugh. Even then sometimes it's hard to get on with the day until like noon. So I guess that's going to have to be out. :( I hope this goes away soon.

Hope things are going well with you.


----------



## LillyLee

Hey ladies,

Testing on April 16. It's supposed to be a week past AF being due, but since my last cycle was 35 days I'm going to get to 35 days + some. Not having any symptoms so I'm feeling pretty negative about this being my month. Did have sore BBs the other day that felt like I had worn a bra for too long. Got them the next day and then realized that's exactly what I was doing, wearing my bra too long. ](*,)


----------



## ErikaJo85

Lily, I literally thought I was out...felt just like before af came for me. Only clue I had was I was so out of breath and dizzy. It was so weird. My boobs are always sore before af so I wasn't sure either. This is a different kind of soreness. If the sides of your breasts are sore that is a good sign. I thought I had lumps and was getting cancer! I was freaking out! Stay positive! :)

Bookity, I am so sorry you are feeling yucky :(... And here I am feeling fine except tired. This must be way different then your first pregnancy?!?! It helps that I get to go to bed when I want and I can wake up any time I want (Except Saturdays- I work at 8 am). I am not looking forward to the summer schedule starting for work. I work 4 mornings at 8:30 am. I am a girl who likes her sleep!


----------



## Bookity

Very different from the first time around. 
I'm hoping since it started earlier, it might go away sooner too? My first appointment is 3 weeks from Tuesday. I'm considering asking about a prescription if this doesn't improve by then.

Good luck Lilly, you're not out yet!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I just had to lay down because I felt sick! I am tired, headache, and food makes me want to vomit! I hope I don't feel like this for long!!! I know how you feel Bookity! YUCK!

Has what you been taking helped you at all for the nausea? I have been having a few headaches and been taking tylenol but I don't want to get addicted.


----------



## Bookity

I do think the unisom helps it, but I can only take it at night and even then it is really difficult for me to wake up in the morning. There are those who say they take one at night before bed and that helps them with their nausea all day. I don't think it's that strong for me, but certainly the sleep aid bit seems to be!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Argh, so Dr office called today and had to reschedule my appointment. I tried to get in earlier but they advised I make an apt after that so I can hear the heartbeat. So new apt is Wed. April 11th. Oh well...since it is two days later maybe I have a better chance of hearing the beat!

My house is soooo messy! I am not looking forward to cleaning it right now on my day off. Hope your day is going well.


----------



## Bookity

My house is pretty messy right now also. I really need to vaccum Michaela's room (only carpeted room in the house). Soo much laundry begging to be done. I don't know how much I'll really accomplish. I really just want to take a nap. :(


----------



## ErikaJo85

I know how you feel. I feel like since Fridays are my day off that I should be super women and get every thing on my to do list done. I use to do a lot of cooking on Fridays but I am soooo tired that the last few weeks that cooking for me has been pretty much been non existent. 

I have 2 and a half hours til the hubby gets home! I better get a move on haha!


----------



## Bookity

I always find houseguests coming to be a big motivator to clean. Maybe I should pretend someone is dropping by, LOL. No... no I'm not even going to lie to myself. I'll consider myself "ahead of the game" if I just get these darn towels in the wash. I set the bar nice and low for myself, LOL. It is not a good MS day and I just wish that DD would take a nap longer than 30 minutes.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Happy April Fools Day! So funny all the pranks people are pulling on facebook. I see at least 10 people saying they are pregnant!! 

Hope you had a good weekend. I am getting to be soooooooo tired. I feel like I honestly need 12 hours of sleep a day. Getting a little ridiculous. I don't even feel like cooking any more. I am going to be making dh cook from now on or we are going to be eating frozen lasagnas for the next 7 and a half months!


----------



## Bookity

You might feel better when you get out of the first tri, or a little afterwards. The first tri can be reallly tough. I'm sure hoping it gets better. 

Today has been a pretty good day for me though. Went to church and wondered if God was giving me a slight sickness pardon for going, lol. Went out to eat after church and more than feeling NOT SICK, I felt pretty darn good. LOL. I am a little queasy now, but I think it's hunger. Father in Law and DH are getting some Burger King right now (I thought about it and said "not burgers! I'll have a chicken sandwich". Burger just sounds awful right now).

I thought about announcing today because it would be hilarious, but I'm not ready to tell and I'm such a bad liar that I would never be able to say that it wasn't true. Not to mention the truth coming out in 7.5 months (sooner if they see me, which they are bound to).


----------



## ErikaJo85

I read this and I wanted Burger King! So I started driving there and realized I haven't been there in like a year because I am not a fan so I went to Wendy's. Argh fast food! I had McDonald's last week as well. I feel like it is all I want. I don't usually go to drive thrus. Since it is the two of us we do out for happy hour and get apps for dinner but we rarely ever get burger fast food.

I feel like I am hungover and craving greasiness! It makes me feel quilty! Although yesterday I did eat pretty healthy and didn't go out at all. Except for frozen yogurt :). 

Hope you are feeling good again today. I felt like crap until I ate my burger!!!! What is with me!?!?!?!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bookity

LOL, now today I'm thinking a burger doesn't sound bad! Soon as I give DD her bottle I think I'm going to make a trip out to BK. I've never liked Wendy's bugers, they always seem a little pinkish in the middle to me and I can't stand anything but well done.

I'm feeling... okay today so far. Queasy, but not horribly "run to the bathroom" nauseous. Hoping that stays away. I definitely have to eat again soon (seems like every 2-3 hours) or I know I will be regretting it.

Glad you're feeling alright. Maybe when you hit the second tri you'll be able to eat all the good stuff. For now just eat what your stomach wants to keep in it! Haha. Have a great day.


----------



## ErikaJo85

My biggest concern is not gaining too much weight. I lost some weight before I got married last summer and started eating way healthier than I had in the past. I had stage 1 hypertension and the last few times at the dr. my bp has been in the normal range! Not even pre-hyper. Both of my parents are on BP medication so this really concerns me.

I felt soo horrible at work tonight. All I kept thinking about was am I going to feel like this at work every day for the next 7 months? I got a little teary lol. I am a wimp. I feel the best at home cuddled on the couch or bed in my blankey!

Anything I eat has to be burnt or extremly well done. I would never eat anything that was remotely pinkish lol. It drives my husband and my family. I even make frozen pizza and lasagnas dark and crispy lol. 

So do you have any tips for the nausea? In my packet I that was sent from dr. office it says ginger ale, smell a lemon, sleep with your window open...lol....I am not sure any of those are going to help me. Maybe I need to eat more frequently throughout the day.


----------



## Bookity

Not letting your stomach get empty is a real help, (I need to take my own advice!). Sucking on sour hard candy helps too, I bought some jolly ranchers today and can tell they won't last long! Saltines and ginger ale or 7up, though for me anything fizzy is not appealing.

My dad has high bo and I have at times been borderline, but have had my lowest bps and lowest pulse rate ever while pregnant. Hopefully everything goes well with you and you don't have to worry better
it.

Oh, regarding my last post, I didn't get out of the house soon enough and got sick. Boo. Here's hoping tomorrow is better.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I have been eating saltines a lot...They have really helped! My favorite meal lately is Jimmy John's! YUM I just ate it :) 

I have been sick the last 2 days but I feel fine today so hopefully today is a good day. ONE WEEK until my appointment. I am sooo excited yet soo nervous. I hope there is a heartbeat.

Hope you are well today!


----------



## Bookity

I'm having a pretty good day today so far, and yesterday wasn't bad. My dh just got Jimmy Johns for his lunch at work.

I look forward to hearing about your appointment. I'm sure the news will be excellent.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Less than a week now! haha.

Do you have big plans for Easter? My parents are coming to stay with us for a few days. Then we are going to DH's parents house on Sunday...they are hosting for 40 people! 

I have ate like CRAP this week :(....I got fast food again today...I feel so much better after I eat it for some reason.


----------



## Bookity

My parents are coming up for Easter and staying with my sister. I'm still a little concerned that my mom will want to come over and sit for hours and what if I need to go puke? We haven't shared yet, but I'm worried I might have no choice.

Hope you have a good Easter! That appointment is closer every day! Mine is under 3 weeks away!

I find I feel best when I'm laying down, guess how much that is possible with an 8 month old (8 months today! Woohoo!).


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hoppy Friday!!!!!!


----------



## LillyLee

LOL! 

How are you ladies feeling? I haven't given up yet. Today would be the start of AF if I was on a regular 28 day cycle like I was with the pill but nothing yet. I'm expecting a 35 day cycle like last month so fingers crossed that I DON'T start next week and get my BFP!!!


----------



## Bookity

Fingers crossed Lilly!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Lily have you tested? Let us know! Hoping for your BFP!

I haven't been on the computer since Friday! I have been so busy and tired! Today would have been my appt but noooo they had to reschedule...guess I have to wait two more days :)


----------



## LillyLee

Two days yay!

I have been having period like cramps since last thursday but nothing has shown up yet. I thought I was out Fri, Sat, and Sunday! I would go to the bathroom and get a tissue of bright red blood, sigh and put in a tampon. But a few hours later when I took them out, all three times there was nothing and it only happened once each morning. So strange. I have a test but I am really trying to hold out because I know a millisecond after I use it AF is going to show.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Use it when you least expect it! That is what I did! I wanted a glass of wine so I took a test just to be safe! And a BFP! hahaha...weirdest thing!


----------



## LillyLee

I have a test in my bag. I'm so tempted to take this sucker right now at work.


----------



## LillyLee

Are either of you on Pinterest? I am OBSESSED!!!!


----------



## LillyLee

Holy Good God...I couldn't stand it anymore. Took my test to the bathroom and peed on it. It's a digital and within about 30 seconds popped up PREGNANT! I can't stop shaking. And all I can think is, "What if it's wrong?" Do digital tests get false positives?!?!


----------



## ErikaJo85

OMG Lily! YAY!!!!!!!!!! I don't think digis give false positives! Buy a pack of three tests and take one tonight and then tomorrow and the next day! 

So excited! Let me know how it goes! We are all pregnant! 

I am just so nervous for my apt tomorrow! I hope everything is well with the growing child! 

And YES I am on pinterst!!!!


----------



## LillyLee

Everything will be fine at your appt. I just got home and took another digi. Still pregnant apparently. Now I don't know how to tell DH. Probably in public so he can't overreact LOL. Now the constant worrying has set in. All of the angel babies in peoples signatures have become very very real. Seeing things like 10+2 or 5+4 scare the hell out of me.


----------



## Bookity

Congratulations Lilly! Praying you have a sticky bean! I think you're doing well already to have made it past when af is due.

Glad your appointment is so close now Erika. Mine is just over 2 weeks away!

This nausea really needs to go away. Hoping it doesn't follow me to 2nd tri.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I know it is tomorrow...I am nervous because I woke up today and I feel fine. That scares me! I just have sore breasts that is all. I have been sick for almost two weeks and now I am just fine today? I will feel so much better tomorrow after my apt. 

Bookity...you are getting close! Are you going to tell people after your apt?

Lily...So excited for you...did you tell DH yet?? Tell him soon! I want to hear about it :)


----------



## LillyLee

x


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am over 8 weeks and haven't been to the dr. yet. I never got a blood test. My first apt. is tomorrow. My dr. doesn't schedule apts until 8-10 weeks. So I think it is normal. It was very hard for me to wait for it though. Feels like forever. I don't think I will sleep tonight....just thinking about tomorrow....I hope everything is fine! I am such a worrier! Once I see it or hear the heartbeat I think I will calm down and it will become more real for me!


----------



## LillyLee

Oh I followed you on Pinterest btw. :happydance:


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha...that was you! I was like I don't know who this is! 

I am going to start some nursery ideas after my apt tomorrow!


----------



## ErikaJo85

OMGOODNESS! It is appointment day for me! 3 hours! Wish me luck! I keep having bad thoughts and barely slept last night. I am a wreck....this is so scary and real. 

I hope you guys are great today!!


----------



## LillyLee

ErikaJo85 said:


> OMGOODNESS! It is appointment day for me! 3 hours! Wish me luck! I keep having bad thoughts and barely slept last night. I am a wreck....this is so scary and real.
> 
> I hope you guys are great today!!

Good luck!!! It's gonna be great. Hope you get to hear the little heart beat! I keep reading back through everyone's posts to see what their early symptoms are. Nothing for me yet except achy BB's and I'm strangely hungry in the mornings now (I never eat breakfast).


----------



## Bookity

Hope your appointment is going/went well, Erika!

Same story with me as ever. Still got 2 weeks for my appointment. I really need to call them too. I was supposed to go online to print out some forms, but when I went there are a bunch I don't think I should have to fill out. I was JUST THERE last year pregnant with DD. I really don't want to fill out the patient history again! Argh!


----------



## ErikaJo85

My appointment went sooooo well! I am so happy and on cloud nine right now!

I was so nervous for getting my blood drawn because I hate needles. I didn't look at all and it went super fast. The lady who drew my blood was awesome and my husband was there so it went ok. I kept making him show me the U/S pics while they were taking my blood to distract me lol.

I got to see my baby! I really thought something was wrong! I didn't get the hear the heartbeat (she didn't try) but said baby's heart looked great on the screen! I got some pics I will try and upload later tonight!

My parents are here tonight so we are going to hang out with them and go to dinner with them. My mom has been down at a hospital around here getting some tests and stuff done. She just found out she has Lupus and needed to make sure she is getting the treatment she needs.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Oh and baby was measuring at 8 wks 3 days and she had 8 wks 5 days she told me I could pick my due date (either of them). So we choose the middle...so November 17th!


----------



## Bookity

That is such great news! I'm glad your appointment went so well. Getting blood drawn is never fun, but you got through it! You shouldn't need more until GD screening.


----------



## LillyLee

Yay Congrats! I'm so glad everything went well. Sorry about your mom. :( I hope she is okay. Keep us updated and post pictures!


----------



## Bookity

I am sorry, that was rude of me. I am sorry to hear about your mom as well. (that was not my good news comment!). I hope she gets good treatment. All the best to her!

I guess it was bound to happen, but the mommy friends I've made with babies around DD's age have now got me thinking and comparing my baby to theirs. I'm reading about their babies crawling and even starting to speak, and my DD just isn't there yet. I know that they all go at their own pace and in a year or two you'd never know she was behind at all, but it is irking me for the time being. I keep thinking about the parenting mistakes I must be making. Spending too much time online for one thing. I'm going to have to pare down and soon so I can focus on my daughter.

Sorry for rambling.


----------



## LillyLee

Bookity said:


> I am sorry, that was rude of me. I am sorry to hear about your mom as well. (that was not my good news comment!). I hope she gets good treatment. All the best to her!
> 
> I guess it was bound to happen, but the mommy friends I've made with babies around DD's age have now got me thinking and comparing my baby to theirs. I'm reading about their babies crawling and even starting to speak, and my DD just isn't there yet. I know that they all go at their own pace and in a year or two you'd never know she was behind at all, but it is irking me for the time being. I keep thinking about the parenting mistakes I must be making. Spending too much time online for one thing. I'm going to have to pare down and soon so I can focus on my daughter.
> 
> Sorry for rambling.

Oh Bookity, I'm sure you aren't making any mistakes. I mean look at my parents raising me in the 80's and I turned out fine, and DH being raise in the 70's (did they even have carseats then?!) LOL. I studied speech pathology in college and I'm sure everything with your DD is A-Okay! My sister didn't "speak" until she was about three and when she did she had some made up language that only she could understand, but she was obviously carrying on conversations with people because she was gesturing with her hands and using inflection and would even pause to let people answer her. It was about the time the Disney movie Mulan came out and she told people she was Mulan. It was hilarious and my mother was horrified but she's perfectly okay.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Oh thanks girls...She is doing much better. She was in a lot of pain so hopefully these new medications she is on will make her feel better. 

I have to have DH scan the pictures for me so we can post them on here and send to his parents! It was amazing to find out there is something inside me with a heartbeat! I have been thinking and is it normal for her to just look at the heart and not take the heart rate? 

My labs also already came back and she posted them online and she said they look great. It did say I have trace amount of blood and protein in my urine and my white blood cell count was a little high but she said it looked good. Is this normal? If you know?! Haha

Bookity, don't compare your darling daughter to anyone else :) I am sure she is just perfect!


----------



## Bookity

If you white cell count is a wee high, might that mean you have a slight infection? Been sick recently? If they aren't concerned I wouldn't be. There are varying degrees of normal for everyone. I'm sure they'll just keep an eye on it. And you get to pee in a cup for every single appointment (isn't that wonderful?).

I'm pretty sure they checked the heartbeat when I got my first scan. I didn't get to hear it, but they were able to check it. Maybe that's not common practice, though I thought it would be. I'm sure you'll get to HEAR the heartbeat at your next appointment. It will be the best sound you've ever heard!

Agh! I still haven't called my ob's office and checking the time now, I don't know what chance I have of actually reaching them. I guess I'll give it a shot since it's on my mind now.

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I read it could be from allergies? I have been kinda stuffy lately so I will chalk it up to that. Hope you guys are doing well today.

It is rainy,cold and cloudy out today...not what I wanted on my day off!!! I am started to not feel nauseous unless I really need to eat something. It is a great feeling. I am still sooooo tired though. I can't keep my eyes open past 10:30 and I wake up at like 10 am lol. So I have basically been getting 10-12 hours of sleep a night. But good news is I feel great during the day!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## Bookity

Glad you are feeling well!

I've started to feel a little less "constantly" nauseous. Still puking daily though. :( But it's nausea that bothers me more. I hope it improves quickly.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I hope you girls had a great weekend! I worked 10 hours (standing on my feet) on Saturday. So the weekend went by too fast. I am so lucky I am not feeling sick anymore. I hope that it isn't a bad sign. 

Bookity we are getting close to your apt? And Lilly when is your first apt? 

4 weeks until my next apt! I don't think I can make it...I just want to make sure everything is ok again lol. I need to stop being a worrier!


----------



## Bookity

A week from tomorrow!!

Be glad you aren't feeling sick! It could come back unannounced at any time, so count your blessings!


----------



## LillyLee

I actually had my first appt last Thursday. I stood up at work and had a horrible pain in my left side. My mom has had 3 miscarriages so I panicked and called the doc. They fit me in immediately. DH went and all I could think was that it was going to end up being ectopic. They took blood and did a very early U/S. She said my levels were at 2542 which I guess is normal for 5 weeks. And the US showed a tiny little sac, we couldn't see anything in it since it was so early, but could also end up being a "psuedosac" if it is ectopic. They have me going back this week for more blood and next week for another US. She was able to find what she called a "corpus luteum" cyst on my left ovary which is probably (hopefully) where the pain was coming from. I haven't had any other symptoms yet beyond feeling a little achy and very very sore boobs.


----------



## Bookity

Hoping all the best for you, Lilly. Sounds like all is most likely well.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Lily, hopefully you will get another ultrasound! Let us know how it goes. Hope for the best for you! :)

Bookity you have ONE WEEK left!! YAY!

I am craving subway and McDonald's today! Haha I know two totally different things! What is everyone else craving?


----------



## LillyLee

I was craving fried pickles a few days ago, ate a huge batch on Sat and now I think I've lost the taste for them. Yesterday I couldn't get the idea of a guava pastelito (cuban pastry) out of my mind because they are so flaky and buttery and amazing. Pizza has definitely topped my list for last week, everyday for dinner I told DH "I want pizza" and keeps saying, "you want salad". But CARBS ARE SO GOOD!!! lol


----------



## LillyLee

Ericka, I would give the world over for a mcdonalds cheeseburger and some fries. I know the last day I had that food and it was over a year ago. Sometimes you just need to eat "crap"


----------



## ErikaJo85

YES!! I have been eating sooo many carbs! I love potatoes in any form! lol I had McDonalds today! Muhahahahahahaha...it was wonderful!


----------



## LillyLee

My favorite potato is au gratin. So much cheese!!! I recently discovered a taste for sweet potatoes. I used to hate them but about two weeks ago bought a bag of frozen fries and sprinkled some Tony Chacheries (sp) seasoning on them and baked them. If you dip them in ranch they taste like doritos but I like them better in ketchup. They are SO good!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha....I must have been eating crappy the last few days because eating veggies today sounded sooooo good! I get enough veggies but I have a hard time getting fruit in. I have never been a huge fruit fan. I also don't drink milk and it drives my husband nuts!


----------



## Bookity

I'm not a milk drinker either. I do quite like to add a little chocolate syrup to mine and then it's not a problem. What I don't like is the aftertaste I get and it makes me phelgmy and I keep gagging on it, not good.

Today was my 3rd anniversary. MIL watched DD and DH and I went out to eat and did a little window shopping. It was a nice time. No puke today either! I really need to head to bed though, so I can keep it that way.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Glad you had a good day! Happy Ani!!! We have been married almost 9 months. We have been together for 4 years. How long have you and DH been together total? 

I have a three day weekend this weekend! YAHOOO!!!!!!!!!

Hope you gals have a fantastic weekend!


----------



## Bookity

We've been together for 7 years almost now. 

Hope your extended weekend is excellent. DH went back to work today (he took a few days off for our anniversary), but he'll be off again come the weekend.

I started some different prenatals yesterday. I hope with less iron I won't feel as sick. It does give a horrible garlic taste in my mouth, so I'm going to start taking it at night.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hope you gals had a wonderful weekend!

Mine was good but went tooooooo fast. Always does! 

Bookity, have you tried to gummy prenatals? They don't make me feel sick at all. I don't think I could take a pill. I have heard how sick they make people feel.


----------



## Bookity

Had a pretty good weekend, my in laws were over quite a bit and I did a lot of laying around while MIL minded my daughter.

Got my appointment tomorrow! I'm so excited! Although I really am eager to feel normal again. Hopefully nausea will subside soon enough. I do think I'm going to ask if there is something they can prescribe for me.

I can't wait to see my little bean! Also eager to see for sure that there is just one in there because my husband freaks me out with his twin talk.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha! Update after you apt! I bet it is going to be great! It has been two weeks since I saw my bean! Haha. I can't wait for 3 more weeks to see him again! 

Good Luck Bookity!!


----------



## LillyLee

Hey ladies hope you're both doing great!

We moved this weekend and I am worn out! My HCG levels from last week were 16647 so up from 2542 five days before. I go in for an US this Friday so I'm very nervous. I feel slightly queasy throughout the day but I've always had a really weak stomach and nausea is something I've always battled so I feel like I'm not really noticing anything. I do have some CRAZY food aversions though. I used to love sweet potato fries and now just thinking about them makes me want to gag. I'm trying to eat healthy but it's mainly what I feel like at each given moment. Today I wanted chocolate so I got a twix bar. Obviously this isn't my body telling me I need chocolate, it's just me being a pig but still if I'm hungry enough to want something I should get a little reward right? The cramping has gone away (thank goodness), but I've got a massive amount of bloat after I eat and DH keeps poking at my belly going, "There's a BABY IN THERE!!! I can see it!" It's actually pretty funny. 

Bookity I know how you feel about the twin paranoia thing. DH won't stop talking about twins. I'm actually going to laugh if it is since he's decided to be a "stay at home dad" haha. 

The one thing I'm having issues with is being so tired. Do you guys have this at all? There are moments throughout the day where I want to curl under my desk for a nap and since I cut out coffee and am now trying to (completely, not going to happen) cut out coke's I have nothing to keep me going halfway through the day.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Being tired is the biggest thing I have going on. Ever since I found out I was pregnant I haven't been able to stay awake past 11. I use to stay up until 2-3 am as I don't get home from work until 9:30 at night and I can sleep in. I have been getting at least 10 hours a sleep a night. Although I wake up at least 3 times a night and sometimes I lay awake for an hour or two. 

I do however get tired after I eat ANYTHING. I eat and its like my body starts to shut down lol. I use to drink a diet coke a day (for 8 years) and now the thought of diet coke makes me shutter. I am caffeine free!!! :)


----------



## Bookity

Appointment went well. Talking to the nurse for my workup, I thought they might prescribe me something for the nausea, but when I saw the doctor she said to eat smaller meals and possibly skip lunch since that's the meal I'm most often puking up. I really didn't think my meals were that big. DH and I did some shopping afterwards and got lots of semi-healthy snacks for me to munch on through the day. Hoping that helps.

As for the ultrasound, there is just one in there (yay!). Measuring 10 weeks. According to LMP I'm 9w6d today. I'm sure I ovulated a little later and would be 9w4d today, but they are not far off and I expected them to choose to go by my LMP anyway. Babies heartbeat was 176 bpm, and I got to hear it! I'll have to scan the pics later and try to upload them. :)


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay Bookity! That is so exciting. I am glad you got to hear the heartbeat and you are measuring ahead! Post pics when you can.

I have been having a really hard time in the grocery store because I don't want anything there so we haven't been buying the right things. I need to make DH go shopping and pick stuff out on his own!


----------



## Bookity

I know what you mean. When we were in the store I had to get out of the meat department as fast as possible. I kept gagging, it was awful. I'm no good for cooking raw meats right now. I need things that I can eat quickly. I have to eat when I'm hungry and can't be waiting around for something to cook. So I'm sure I'm not eating the best things.

I'll try to get the pics up at some point. I was going to scan them yesterday, but absolutely didn't feel like it. Laziness!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yeah I got the lazy bug as well. I weighed myself today and I have gained 6 lbs since I found out I was pregnant. I need to do something quick. I recently started exercising again thank goodness. 

I just talked to DH and I am going to make a meal plan for dinner for the week and he will make dinner and have it ready for me every night when I get home from work. I cannot look or cook or smell meat now. So eating any sort of ground beef or grilling is out for me. 

If you have any good healthy meal ideas let me know! :)


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi Girls! Haven't talked to you all week. Just saying hi and wishing you a happy weekend.

How are you guys feeling? I feel good just at night I get tired and if I don't have food in my system I start to feel sick. Normal I guess. Does anyone's back or hips hurt? I am in so much pain trying to sleep. It feels like my hip joint is being pulled out of socket. I am trying to see if it is related to pregnancy at all. 

One more week and I will be 12 weeks ladies!!!


----------



## LillyLee

So exciting to be almost done with 1st tri! I am fighting nausea all day now, the only thing that keeps me going is saltines (so cliche), grapefruit wedges, and water. And if I have a craving I need it NOW lol.


----------



## Bookity

Just 5 days behind you Erika! Excited! And I hope that 2nd tri is better to me than the first!

My next appt is May 22nd, when's yours?

Sorry about the nausea Lilly, but good that you have found a way to deal with it. I still don't have a proven method. I'm just praying that it goes away. I still can't believe they wouldn't give me a prescription. You'd think all day nausea and vomitting 1-2x a day would be enough, but until I can't keep ANYTHING down they don't want to give me something. Sounds ridiculous to me.


----------



## ErikaJo85

My next apt is May 17th. I can't wait for it haha. I wonder if I will get another U/S or what will happen. My big u/s to find gender and make sure all if good is June 27th. Is it weird I will go 7 weeks without an appointment?

I am sorry you guys are sick :( I hope you feel better soon. I hear popsicels really helped some people!


----------



## LillyLee

We got to hear baby's heartbeat today! It was 154 and DH and I were both so excited. I want to run out and buy a little pair of baby booties now! Have you guys started buying anything yet? It makes it so real!!!! The only disappointing part is that they didn't have any film so she couldn't print a picture for me. :(


----------



## Bookity

Oh no, sorry you couldn't get a picture, but EXCELLENT news about the baby! I guess my nausea is doing a lot to keep me from being excited right about now. That and I keep getting this "what was I thinking wanting 2 so close together" thought. I hate that and I know I will love baby so so much when he/she is here. I hate not being as excited as I was the first time around.

Also, not really into buying stuff yet because we've got so much from the first. Maybe if this one is a boy after we find out I'll go a bit boy crazy, but until then, we've got a lot of what we need.

Oh, and I'm hoping that I'll feel better soon. I called the ob's office today and left a message with the nurse about getting a prescription for zofran. She just called me back and said that it was being phoned in now. Hopefully I can pick it up soon and tomorrow will be a much brighter day! I haven't had a non-nauseous day in like a month and a half!


----------



## Bookity

And here I am a week later finally getting around to this!!

https://i1122.photobucket.com/albums/l535/Marysham/scanresize.jpg

Feeling a lot better today. Actually got a whole load of laundry done in less than a day. LOL. DD is napping and I don't feel like I have to be lying down! So exciting! I'm still a slight bit nauseous, but it's sooo much more manageable now. :)


----------



## LillyLee

Yay! Beautiful scans Bookity! So glad you are feeling better and that the prescription is working.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Cool pics! DH started reading What to Expect When You're Expecting....kind of hilarious to watch him read it. Hope you girls are feeling better. We will all be in the 2nd Tri in MAY! So happy MAY!!!!!!!


----------



## Bookity

Finally got around to correcting my ticker. Yay, I've got a lime!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi Girls! I am 12 weeks! I am a little nervous because ALLLLLLLL of my symptoms are gone. The extreme fatique, the sore breasts, the getting sleepy after eating. It is scaring me a little bit. I think I am paranoid! I don't know?!???

I haven't had any bleeding but I do have cramps almost every day. I have had weird cramps off and on for the past two days. Not like period cramps but like pulling. I still have 2 weeks til my apt. and I am freaking out. :(


----------



## Bookity

You're at the pout where the placenta is taking over the job of taking care of baby, so less hormones. That could cause you to feel a lot better. Try not to worry. Also I think baby starts to grow faster around noe so the cramping is probably making more room for baby. You've got a plum now!

I've been on zofran 4 days now. Too afraid to go off of it and see if the nausea has improved. Maybe next week.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I heard that 2nd tri you feel better...just hard not to be nervous lol. 1 and a half weeks til my next apt!

Hope you girls had a wonderful weekend. I had to work all day Saturday and then we went up to my families cabin. My grandma is so happy for us and I got special treatment all weekend lol. She said enjoy it now because it only happens with your first! lol


----------



## Bookity

My husband worked this last weekend so it was a little lonely for me. On the bright side, I haven't puked for a whole week now. I have come close a few times, but I'm doing much better than before.

So happy to be getting closer to second tri all the time. I still have to tell my parents and brother, then facebook will follow soon after. I thought it might be fun to do a mothers day reveal, but I probably won't. I keep worrying about appearing insensitive to my brother and sils recent loss.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yeah that is hard to decide what to do after you know someone who has had a loss. Someone I am friends with on FB and use to work with lost her twin boys last year at 20 weeks and she just lost another boy at 16 weeks last week. She has no babies :( I feel so bad for her. 

So I posted on FB I was pregnant but I don't post anything about cravings or how I feel or anything like that. I have a girl on my fb who I went to HS with and she posted at 5 weeks and she posts EVERYDAY about something. She is 9 weeks and already has belly pictures up. It is kind of annoying to me and I don't know why! LOL. Why is it bugging me? 

Also DH little brother's girlfriend who is pregnant posts a bunch of stuff on FB too. He had to tell DH's parents and they are devestated as his family is very very conservative. I did the math and I don't think the baby is his. We would all be very happy if that were the case. 

Sorry thanks for reading my rants!!!! Have a great day!


----------



## Bookity

With my first I tried to keep my preggo posts to a minimum because my sister has been trying so long for a baby I didn't want to rub anything in her face.

Yeah, my SIL lost her girl at 25 weeks. She had major heart and other issues. Its been very difficult on her and my brothers relationship. Part of me worries about the news causing more strain for them. But they obviously have to find out at some point. She was due in May too so it might be especially hard on them.

Curious toknow what it is about the dates that don't add up..


----------



## LillyLee

I also want to know the dates. You have so much drama LOL! 

I'm sorry Bookity, I also don't want to really say anything on FB in case I hurt anyone's feelings. 

Here's my rant for the day. I am losing weight but my butt MUST be getting larger. I hate the fact that my panties seems to be creeping in lately and I cannot find a comfy pair to wear. I'm also refusing to buy maternity panties and don't want to spend the money to go one size up at Victoria's Secret! I just want a pair that covers it all!! AHHHH


----------



## ErikaJo85

Well orginally she was 2 and a half weeks ahead of me and she just went to her second appointment and she is only 1 week and a few days ahead of me. I guess she slept with someone after DH's brother. 

So I did the math and figured the weekend I concieved and when she would have gotten pregnant and according to my math she got pregnant one-two weeks before I and she did the deed with DHs brother 3 weeks before that. He doesn't believe DH and I's math but he did say she is now nervous it isn't his after her last appointment. 

I really hope it is not his. She was tricking him into having a baby (well they both were dumb) but serves her right for having sex with whoever just to have a baby at 19. It makes me sick thinking about her. 

Thanks for listening to my rant again! haha


----------



## ErikaJo85

13 WEEKS! YAY! lol. I got scared this week with all the back cramps and over pain I was having and how hard and tender my stomach was so I had to call the doctor for the first time. A nurse called me back and said it was prob just constipation and stretching pain lol. I felt dumb!


----------



## Bookity

Hey, if you're ever concerned it's important to call. Always better to be safe than sorry y'know? I'm glad everything is okay with you and congrats on 13 weeks. I'll be there on Wednesday! You're just a hop, skip, jump away to the second tri!!!

I have had some problems with my anti-nausea stuff not working as well as I would hope this week. I was puked Monday, Wednesday, and Thursday and until I wake up tomorrow morning I'm not convinced I won't tonight also. :( I find that if I take a dose late or don't eat quite when I should I'm getting sick. So much for the nurse telling me I only to take it "as needed" It seems like if I don't stay ahead of it I'm screwed. I'm really hoping nature will improve things when I move into the second trimester.

I told my mom about baby number 2 Wednesday and she told me she was sick her whole pregnancy with me (Please say it isn't so!). Anyway, just have to tell my brother (probably sometime next week), I think I'll leave it to him to tell his wife however he thinks is best. Then tell my husbands god-parents (they are very close with his family), then facebook is probably the next step.


----------



## Bookity

Told my husband's godparents yesterday. It was nice to tell someone on Mother's Day. Probably waiting til the end of the week to tell my brother. He works 2 jobs so I'm going to wait until hes got a day off to rest.

Also, my second appointment is a week from tomorrow!

DD slept badly again last night, I am soooo tired!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay for telling people :). I am so nervous for my apt again. 

Since I stand for 8 hours at work on Saturdays my feet have started to get puffy. It is sooo weird. I think I need to start sitting at work. I am only 13 weeks! DH's sister who is a nurse said it is common starting the second tri to get puffy feet if you stand or sit too long. 

Hope you guys had a good mothers day!


----------



## Bookity

I never noticed puffy feet with dd, and I did a lot of standing in my job. Everyone is different though.

Went to refill my nausea mess today and found out I cant for another week. I have enough left for 2 days. So I skipped a dose today and then lost my dinner. Really hoping 2nd tri goodness kicks in soon.

Also hoping for a better night of sleep.

I had so little to complain about with my first pregnancy, now it seems that's all I do. Sorry to be such a negative Nellie.


----------



## LillyLee

Oh no. :nope: I'm sorry they won't let you refill your medicine sooner. I can't go grocery shopping anymore as all the mingled smells of the food make me start to feel really sick. Plus the "morning" sickness is completely gone and it's become only "evening" sickness now that can be stopped by taking a hot bath and going to bed. I have no clue whats going on with me any more.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I went grocery shopping for the first time in a month and a half last Friday. It was so hard for me to even go in there. It was just easier for me to pick up or order a sandwhich from somewhere then me put it together and go into the store to get ingrediants. DH would always want to grill and I feel so bad bc that didn't sound good at all :( 

I will bring up my swelling feet to my doctor on Thursday at my apt. I am not looking forward to working (Standing/walking) for 8 hours a day this summer with no air. Last night I had to leave work early, first time I have had to leave work bc of being sick. I was sooooo sick...it was 89 in the gym and I felt dizzy, sweaty, and stomach ache. It was awful!!!

Some days I say to myself...why did you get pregnant! Then others I am like ahhh it's not so bad! hahah!


----------



## clavier2012

Hello, I started posting to find a TTC buddy but since you already posted around the sametime as me, I thought it would be best to ask you.

Im 28 years, currently 2 month TTC. i usually have a 29 cycle. Last month I used an app from my iphone that gave me an estimate of my ovulation day. We baby danced the whole week but i got AF two weeks after:-(

This time I decided to but the strips too!! I got 40 ovulation and 20 pregnancy strips. I also bout the clear blue sticks. All for a good price.
Anyways, my last period started on April 25 and I was suppossed to ovulate on May 10, however on May 10, I had a positive ovulation test with both the strips and a smiley face with the clear blue sticks. We BD that day and the following 2 days so Im hoping for the best. Im suppossed to get AF on around May 24 so I will post my results.


----------



## Bookity

Good luck clavier! 

I don't much care for the grocery store smells either (particularly around the meat counter). Though I did like the smell of the bread aisle, lol. Mostly my husband does the shopping, but sometimes I just want to get out of the house.

I hope this summer isn't too hot Erika! Do you have fans at work? Are you able to sit if you need to?


----------



## ErikaJo85

Good luck Clavier!

I had my DH do the shopping and he came home with alll meat and frozen corn dogs and ect lol. He hates grocery shopping so we went 3 weeks without going at all lol. 

I can sit I just feel so lazy sitting while I coach. We do have a big industrial fan and I think I will have to sit. My dr was a little concerned about me standing for 8 hours a day in the heat. But it is only 3 and a half days a week so I should be ok. I am going to by an exercise ball I think so I can just bring it around with me and when I need to sit I can sit on my ball.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Alrighty ladies....45 mins til my apt...I am soooo nervous for some reason. Whew I need to calm down lol. Good thing DH is coming with me. I will update how it went after. I am just so scared to get horrible news :(


----------



## LillyLee

Good luck Ericka! Take a deep breath, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Bookity

Good luck at your appointment, hope all is going smoothly!

Got my appointment Tuesday! Hoping to hear a good strong heartbeat.


----------



## ErikaJo85

This apt was with my OBGYN who I haven't seen since last November. It was very fast. They did bp, height , weight, measured my uterues (not sure how they did that lol), and listened for heartbeat. 

She kept saying we were hearing mine but then we heard this faint quiet beat and it kept moving around and so she said that was baby. She said hb was 140. I kept asking if that was for sure the baby because I don't want to worry lol. She said yes because it was faster than mine (which we kept hearing) and that it kept moving so she said it was baby!

I am such a worrier! Next apt is June 11th! Then the big u/s June 27th!


----------



## LillyLee

YAY! DH surprised me with a doppler so I could stop freaking out that something might be wrong. Now it's a game to find "ninja baby" at night and it's getting much easier to find as the weeks go on. We always catch it really low (like embarrassingly low), and right in the middle, sometimes off to the left but it's such a different sound than mine when we do hear it. Baby does not like being pushed on or listened to though because he always moves away and I have to track him down again. When people describe them as "swimming away" I always get this really creepy image in my head of a little grape sized baby wearing a scuba mask doing the breast stroke around my uterus. Like obviously I know they don't "swim" but I cannot get that freaky thought out of my head.


----------



## LillyLee

Also, Erika, are you going to do the Down Syndrome screening test that is a blood sample and ultrasound I think? Part of me wants it because I have to know everything, but another part of me says I really won't care because no matter what the results are it's not going to change the fact that I'm having a baby so why waste time getting tested.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha. Yeah it put my nerves to rest for a little bit. I just want an ultrasound! 

No we are not doing the downs or quads testing. After talking to my nurse prac. we came to the conclusion we aren't going to change anything if there is something wrong with baby. She said personally she thinks it is a waste of money as our insurance does not cover it. Plus if they tell you a TINY chance of something wrong you will obsess over it the whole pregnancy. I already have enough to worry about so I we will be passing on those tests.


----------



## LillyLee

That definitely helps put my mind at rest. Sometimes it's made to sound like EVERYONE gets the tests and if I don't I'm a horrible excuse for wanting to be a mother. I've also been reading that they are wrong a lot of times as well leading to constant worry and in the end nothing actually turns out to be abnormal. 

I called the birthing center and have my first appointment with them on May 30 YAY. I'm not exactly sure what's going to happen but I guess we will see. I'm super excited to do the whole midwives, natural birth, out of hospital thing.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I have a friend on fb who did a home birth last October and had the best experience. I just know I can't handle pain so I am planning on getting the epidural lol. I want to be in a hospital in case something goes wrong. That is just me. I applaud all women who do natural births!


----------



## ErikaJo85

The nurse prac also told me that she rarely has anyone choose to do the screening tests now. More people just wait If my child is going to be born with special needs it was meant to be is how I look at it. I will be happy with any child :)


----------



## Bookity

I didn't do the scans the first time and I'm not doing them this time either. I don't want to spend my pregnancy worrying. So glad to have found people with this stance. It feels like everyone else here is getting them. Part of me is jealous that they get to see their babies again, though.

Glad your appointment went well, Erika! Hope mine is all good next week.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am sure your apt is wonderful next week. Mine was boring. Haha. But I am glad that I feel a little better that my Doc wasn't worried so I assume everything is fine. 

DH and my kitty cat LOVE each other. It is sickening lol. He holds her like a baby and she follows him like a puppy dog. He even kisses her. I keep making jokes about how is he ever going to love a baby more than Coley the cat. 

On another note, DH and I just went to Red Robin for dinner (yum!). I felt horrible because the waitress who was serving us was HUGE preggers. I told her I felt bad someone way more pregnant than I was running around waiting on me lol. She said don't feel bad she was 2 cm dilated and she was trying to have her baby haha. We made friends with her and she made us promise we will come back in July when she is back from mat. leave. Just a fun pregnant story :)


----------



## ErikaJo85

How are you girls doing??


----------



## LillyLee

Hey ladies,

Sorry, haven't been around much this weekend. DH and I went down to the Keys for a bit of a vacation. Erika, I would also feel guilty if someone hugely pregnant was waiting on me. That sounds so sad. 

I don't feel pregnant this week. Still have the nausea at night and super tired, but for some weird reason I just don't feel pregnant. If I didn't have the doppler to use and find the HB I would be really wondering. I guess this stems from the fact that I've gained absolutely no weight at all, and have somehow managed to lose close to 6 pounds. I mean, I'm nearing the end of the 1st tri...shouldn't I have gained 1 or 2?


----------



## ErikaJo85

I know lots of people who lost weight in their first trimester. I think it is normal. I also get sick at night. I just feel kinda crappy and gassy at night. But during the day I feel like a normal human being lol. 

All my baby wants to do is eat so I feel like I am constantly eating!!! I am going up to the cabin this weekend and my swim suit doesn't fit my boobs! and my belly sticks out in it and its just not flattering. I went to a maternity store and got a new swim suit and DH came with. I cried bc my stomach is getting so big but it just looks like fat right now lol. AND I have tons of cellulite :( So I bought a skirt to go wear with my swim suit. I am excited for this weekend but we are meeting some friends at the lakes and it'll be a weekend of everyone partying but me. I just feel a little left out and the fact that I don't remember the last time I was awake past 11:30 at night. 

I keep feeling flutters on my left side and it kind of tickles. I wonder if this is baby or not. I am almost 15 weeks but I am not sure if it is too early. Yesterday I was freaking out because after I did yoga my uterus kept twitching and spasming. I was told this is just round ligament pain so not to worry but it was kind of creepy lol. 

Hope your vacation was great Lily!


----------



## LillyLee

Aww...I actually laughed when you said you cried and I feel so mean about it but the same thing happened to me. Even though I've dropped a few pounds my boobs and stomach are actually expanding. I wore a pair of exercise shorts to the beach and DH said, "Those are too small for you now" I definitely lost it for a few minutes on him. I did break down and buy some shirts from Old Navy online yesterday because they were having an amazing sale and I'm going to need something soon. I always feel that when I buy anything maternity or baby related I'm going to end up jinxing myself. :nope:

Yay for possibly feeling baby! That's so exciting!!! I was getting some muscle spasms really low last week and it definitely is a creepy feeling. It's awesome that you're motivated enough to do yoga. I have zero energy for anything but work and sleep. Do you do it at home or belong to a group somewhere?


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha don't feel bad. I am an emotional wreck! I had noooooo energy until about week 11-12. I haven't been as active as I should. I have gone on a few bike rides, walks, and done yoga at home. I just get sooo tired easily. DH was a cross country runner so going for a bike ride while he jogs is fine but when we go to a walk and I get tired I feel like a loser. I have only been able to walk about 2 miles at the most and I am dead after that. I am hoping to build up my endurance more during the second tri.

I wish I knew Old Navy was having a sale! I want some of their maxi dresses for the summer. 

What kind of sale was it?


----------



## LillyLee

They were doing free shipping over $50 and 15% off. I would just google Old Navy coupon code and see if there are any good percentages online to use. That's what I usually do when I want to buy something.


----------



## Bookity

Hey girls! Had my appointment today. Everything looks good. I have gained more weight and i was hoping i wouldnt. I'm up like 6 lbs. I know its not a lot, but i still dont like it.

Baby's heart rate was 148 bpm. Next appointment is in June.

Get to refill my zofran tomorrow, thank goodness. About to take my last dose and take a nap. Good times.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yeah I am up 8-12lbs (depending on the day)...I know how you feel. I am going to try hard to not gain much in the second tri! Hope it works! Glad apt went well Book! Are you feeling better yet?

I had a scare yesterday. I woke up at 3 am with shooting pains on my left side and they kept coming and going all day so I called dr at 2 pm yesterday and they had me come in asap. I was soooo nervous and scared. Well all is good and I heard baby's hb again and it even kicked the machine and moved away (doesn't like to be poked lol). They think it was just round ligament pain and I pulled my groin a few days ago so also pain radiating up from that as well. Scary moment for me. I cried the whole way to the drs. 

Hope you guys are well!


----------



## Bookity

Wow, that would be really scary! I'm glad everything is okay with baby. Hope you feel better soon too. 

Good luck keeping the weight gain down, but don't feel bad if you can't. Baby is going to start growing like crazy soon.

I am noticing i feel a bit better in the last couple of days. Hopefully i will be up to my walking workout again. I really need to get more active. Been thinking about making a trip to the YMCA sometime after Memorial Day, but not sure yet. I wouldn't want to go alone.


----------



## LillyLee

Awesome appt news Bookity!

Erika how scary! I would have been out of my mind. I'm so glad everything turned out okay though. Keep us updated.

I have an appt next Wednesday but since I turned down the early screenings I'm not sure what will actually happen this time.


----------



## ErikaJo85

It was scary! I have another appointment June 11th...the day my twin sister comes to visit. I haven't seen her since last July during my wedding. She lives in California. Then two weeks after that I have my big ultrasound! I have 4 and half weeks til I know if babe is a boy or girl....Although I already know it is a boy....hahaha

I keep having boy dreams! Have you girls had any dreams?

Also I have started to not be able to sleep very well. I am always hot, so hard to sleep on my side, my hands are falling asleeping, and I just can't seem to get comfy.


----------



## Bookity

I had a dream where i was holding a brown eyed baby. Don't know if it was a boy or girl though. Brown eyes would be expected, that's what my husband has. DD definitely has my eyes though (a little bit of almost every color).

I just feel really sure I'm having a boy this time. I told the OB that at my appt and she referred to baby as he when she found the heartbeat. Can't wait to find out in 6 weeks or so.

I did hear an old wives tale that if you dream the baby is one sex it will be the opposite. Of course you could be right.

Oh, I made chocolate covered strawberries tonight. Yumm.


----------



## LillyLee

That is yum! 

I feel sure we are having a girl. If I make a list of all the people DH and I know who have children their first has been a girl about 90% of the time. Also it's a joke that the career field that DH was in with the Air Force means that we are having a girl and due to the fact that I would really rather have a boy, just means it will be a girl. The deck is pretty much stacked against me. Oh well, I think girls have prettier clothes and picking a girls name is more fun than picking a boys name. 

Speaking of names, I am name crazy...and of course DH doesn't agree with ANY OF THEM!!!


----------



## Bookity

Girls clothes are cuter! Boys clothes aren't bad, but it's so fun dressing up a girl. Did you ever look up the chinese gender prediction chart? "Supposedly" it's right 90% of the time. Mine says boy for this one. So it agrees with me.

Names were hard for us too. I think the name we chose was the first one my husband didn't object to. He decided shortly after Michaela was born that if we have another girl her name will be Vanessa. I'm not a super fan of the name, but I know I'll love it if that is my daughter's name. But it's all moot because I'm gonna have a boy this time!


----------



## LillyLee

I like the name Vanessa, but I've always been a fan of names ending in "A".

Oh yeah the gender prediction chart calls girl for me...so another reason I think it will be one. I used it to backdate all of my moms pregnancies and it was correct for her each time too!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I keep getting different answers with the gender predictions! We would really like a boy first so our future kids can have a big brother :) 

My twins name is Vanessa :) We call her Van, Ness, Lock-Van-Ness (my fav lol). Vanessa is a pretty name. 

I have had a named list started for about 3 years and DH has a hard time with any of my names lol. 

Girl I have-
Lucia Marie or Audra Marie

Boy I have-
Bennett James or Dalton James

DH loves the girls name (He really loves Lucia and can picture us yelling her name lol) but he is alot harder with boy names! I agree they are harder!


----------



## Bookity

We are considering Benjamin for a boy. My only problem is my husband hates shortened names and I know I would call him Ben at some point. It seems a little unrealistic to expect a kid to never have a nickname.

Also considering Liam. We've got some time to think about it though.


----------



## LillyLee

Love Benjamin, not a huge fan of Liam.

Love Lucia, not a fan of Audra (as this is my cousins name and I dislike her)

Right now I am stuck on Alexandra Nicole for a girl and Brough Anthony for a boy. Also I love the name Flora Sophia but DH vetoed that one immediately. I can dream right? 

Story behind the name Brough (pronounced Bruff) it's a vintage motorcycle brand from England and Lawrence of Arabia owned a few. DH is a HUGE motorcycle buff and I got to see one of these bikes in person. They are this amazing looking cafe bike and most are worth over $100,000 (Jay Leno owns one). Anyway, I LOVE the name, but DH refuses to let me name a kid after a motorcycle. But to me it's a name that no kid is ever going to have and I think it's pretty awesome, which means it's probably not.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha oh the name game! My DH is very difficult. In four weeks when we find out gender I should just have him make a list and see what he comes up with lol.

How was your long weekends? We went up to our cabin so we were gone from Friday until last night. Weather wasn't very nice so we didn't get much boat time but I did get to hang out with some friends. So it was worth it!


----------



## LillyLee

How much fun! 

I made DH go with me to look at strollers over the weekend. I plan on researching as much as I can, but it doesn't beat actually getting to try them out in person. Plus I refuse to be trying to fold and lift strollers when I'm 7-8 months pregnant like some of these women. It seems slightly unrealistic, like you aren't going to look like that when you're trying to do this for real. I wanted to love the uppababy vista but I hated it. I really don't want to get a travel system, and I'm so cheap that my rule is I'm buying one stroller so it needs to be a lightweight plus. DH had more fun than me trying to flip strollers sideways and crashing them into things. He said he was testing "impact".


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi Ladies! Happy Friday!!! :)


----------



## Bookity

Hope everyone has a great weekend. Not much to say here... except I'm feeling less sure of my boy feeling. Might be a girl after all. Got a bit over a month before I find out!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay! I have my next apt in a week and half and 4 weeks til my big ultrasound!!

Hope you guys have a good weekend. I work all weekend and am babysitting my cousins after work. Weekends go by sooo fast....only 2 Saturdays left of work!


----------



## Bookity

My next appt is just over 2 weeks away. Time is flying by. I think my morning sickness is the smallest bit better, but I still use zofran to get me thru the evenings and have had a couple nights where I got sick after it wore off. Bummer. I hope it disappears completely soon.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yeah no kidding! That sounds awful! I keep having flutters in the same spot the last week or so. When I don't feel it I completely freak out. I am sure it is baby. I always felt ovulation pain too so maybe I am able to feel baby early?? 

I feel uncomfortable already...like not myself. When I sit on the floor it is hard to get up! When I walk up stairs I am out of breath! Is this normal for only 16 weeks? I am still getting kankles. DH and I babysat last night and my 5 year old cousin said "you look fat but its because you are pregnant" I took it really personal lol. I don't want to look fat! I am going to start exercising more this week I think.

My boobs have started to look weird as well! I am sure this is normal lol. It freaks me out a bit tho!


----------



## ErikaJo85

22 days until my U/S!!! What should I have for lunch?????


----------



## Bookity

Getting closer! Can't wait to hear if you're blue or pink. I've got a month or so before I find out. Two weeks until my next appointment. I'll be happy to hear the heartbeat.

I've started feeling a bit better lately. Haven't taken my zofran for 2 going on 3 days! Finding if I start feeling nausea, if I drink a glass of cold water I feel much better. And water used to be a top nausea offender. Progress!

Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Bookity

I remember feeling flutters, almost tapping, around 16 weeks with my first. Nurse at the OBs office said it wasn't movement, but I think it was. Hope I get to feel this one move around soon!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks! I had Dairy Queen...yum! DH won 4 front row MN Twins tix for Sats game and I have to work :( BOOOO lol. I was bummed so I got DQ lol. 

My next apt is on Monday. When is your U/S?


----------



## Bookity

Haven't made that appointment yet. I will do that in 2 weeks. I'm hoping I can get something around July 4th. I'll be 20 weeks on the 2nd.


----------



## ErikaJo85

They made my u/s appt the first time I went in! lol. We are going at 7 am so we can be the first ones of the day. Hopefully not much waiting and that way I don't have to sit through the day waiting for my appt lol.


----------



## Bookity

I wish I had an ultrasound date right now. Two weeks isn't a lot of notice and they might be booked up! I think it's only a certain day of the week that they have an ultrasound tech in the office.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I hope so too! Hope you can get in when you want too!

Ok, this heat is starting to get to me! Again I have no AC at work and I feel like crap when I am there. I get swollen, tired, sweaty, and last night huge headache. I am getting nervous for my summer schedule to start when I am there 3 full days. I need to buy myself a personal fan! haha


----------



## LillyLee

Hey ladies,

I've been so busy with work I haven't had any time to chat. Erika that sucks about work...heat is definitely the enemy. I just booked a private gender scan for June 30 because I don't want to wait until the end of July when I am 20 weeks! I'm so nervous and excited.


----------



## Bookity

Sorry to hear about work being tough.

Wish I could afford a private scan, but no can do.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I know DH thinks a private scan is a waste of money so we won't be doing that. I only have a few weeks left for my big u/s!! YAY! I think I would feel guilty if we paid all that money for a private one when we have a computer that needs to be fixed and new tires on both our cars :( Oh Well, such is life!

Anyone doing anything interesting this weekend? This is my last Saturday of work!! I am totally stoked because this means I can start going to the lakes on the weekends now!


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, we have to pay off my car and buy a minivan because there's not enough backseat room for two carseats in my corolla (unless I want to hug the steering wheel that is). Even though it's stretching our budget to the max, I'm excited about a new car.

Seriously need to get this WIC thing started.


----------



## LillyLee

It actually wasn't that expensive. A teaching college with a medical program does them for $25 so I figured I would just skip a weekend eating out meal and that would basically pay for it.


----------



## Bookity

Soundsp nice. All the same I'll wait for my 20 week.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Wow $25! I wish I had that option! They are $150 here...all of them! Well I only have 2 and a half weeks left! YIPEEEEEE!

It is suppose to be 95 tomorrow and I work all day!!! ARGH! lol. DH will be at the Twins game while I am sweating my pregnant butt off at work. Hopefully he makes me it to me after :) I can wish!


----------



## Bookity

I think my husband told me that I could get a free 3d u/s at the college if I volunteered to be a test subject for a student tech, then the instructor would do a 3d. But he also told me it would take a long time and they'll only do a scan if you've already had one with your doctor.

This he told me when I was pregnant with DD.


----------



## ErikaJo85

OK so it is currently 90 degrees outside and I am swollen like no ones business so DH and I decided to go to the lake by our house and go for a swim. We were laying on the beach and I was laying on my back and it was HARD for me to get up! LOL. Then we went swimming and I ran out of breath right away. I can't believe this lol. I am not use to this. I wish I would have exercised more in my first trimester.

Hope you guys are having a great weekend!


----------



## ErikaJo85

So I had an apt today. Went well. This is the 3rd time we have heard baby and it has always been on the left side and today it was on the right side! Two weeks until my u/s! I am so excited. I think it will be more real once I see baby on an u/s.


----------



## Bookity

Got my appt next week! Then hopefully another 2 weeks after that I'll have my u/s too. A week behind you all the time (imagine that!).


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha. I feel baby move so much now. Nurse told that what I was feeling is baby. After I eat I feel it moving or when I am hungry. I can't wait for u/s. I think it will be more real after that. 

Are you feeling better? The only time I feel sick is when I am super hot or when I am really hungry.


----------



## Bookity

Agh! I want to feel baby move! I wish he/she would hurry up and kick the crap out of me (LOL, might regret THAT wish someday). I have felt little "possible" movements, but they are gone as soon as they come so I can't really decide.

I still have bad moments with the nausea. Still find myself taking zofran more often than I would like (every other day for the last couple weeks).

I had a massive headache about an hour ago, but drank a glass of water, took some tylenol, and my zofran and feeling much better now after having something to eat.

Any more trouble with the heat at work??


----------



## ErikaJo85

Today was fine not too hot. Good thing you are feeling better. It is so weird because I think being tired while pregnant is a different kind of tired when your not...if that makes sense lol. 

My boss at work who I am friends with is making our fall schedule and I told her I want to work 3 days during the week and Saturday mornings. She was a little taken back but don't you think I should be able to cut my hours back? I understand they need me but I wanted to stay at home and I feel like I am just going back to coaching because I love it and it is my passion so I would miss it too much. Also, I am a little nervous how we would handle our bills without my income. But, we will need to pay a babysitter a few hours a week and I don't want to pay too much for that so I don't think working 3 days during the week is a bad thing. This is stressing me out. She was like well sit and figure it out later. ARGH. LOL. 

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## Bookity

I think it's great that you have a job you love. I didn't have that and was eager to jump on the oppotunity when my husband suggested I stay home.

I hope you are able to work something out!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks! I know this is a hard decision. It is nice because I don't work until 3 or 4ish and DH is done with work at 5 so we only need a babysitter for a few hours a day. Except in the summer I work all day :). But I will be able to stay at home almost all day with my baby. 

DH is concerned about us finding a babysitter. He wants someone we know or someone who knows someone ect. I get that because I want my child to be safe as well. DH's mom offered to be our babysitter but we don't really want her to be. First, she has different views as us and I have heard from people that they start to parent your children when they become their regular babysitter. Also, I want my kids to view them as their grandparents not babysitters. 

We also have to deal with DH's mother who is EXTREMELY Catholic and wouldn't come to our wedding unless we were married in a Catholic church. I am Lutheran and we would like to raise our children Lutheran. She is going to flip and cry and many other things. She already has told DH's sister (who I am close with) that she is worried about how we are going to raise this baby as we have different views than she does. It doesn't even make me mad it makes me sad. My whole family is super excited and think we are going to make wonderful parents. It is just a stressful situation but we are never going to make everyone happy.


----------



## Bookity

My MIL has been our go to person for watching Michaela. I don't think my husband trusts anyone else.

My husband and his whole family is Lutheran (WELS). I was raised Methodist. It was very important to his parents that we have a Lutheran wedding. Personally my view is that as long as the core values are the same, the denomination isn't a big deal. So DD was baptised in his church and will be raised Lutheran. I don't think my family is super fond of that, but I think if it were the other way around there woulx be a very real chance of causing a rift in his family. It is pretty sad, I agree.


----------



## ErikaJo85

It really is. She only believes in being Catholic and anytime DH goes to church with me she says well you didn't really go to church because God wasn't present because you weren't in a Catholic church. Her ENTIRE life revolves around being Catholic. DH was pressured and pressed on church from such a young age he doesn't really want to go to church now. Kind of sad. We have some time to figure it out but I am scared of the war it will start between his parents. BUT, my mom keeps telling me...She had her chance to raise her kids and now it is your turn, nobody else's. :)

I am talking about more of not wanting her to be our regular babysitter who will watch the baby for a few hours a week while I go to work. We will use DH's parents from a babysitter when we need one but not for our regular possibly 8 hour a week sitter lol.


----------



## Bookity

Sounds a lot like my MIL. She doesn't really say anything to me, but from what I hear from my husband she believes Lutheran is the only way to be. He told me when we were dating that if I were Lutheran his mom would think I was perfect.

Actually, when my maternity leave was up, his mom would watch Michaela every day I worked. My husband was home, but he was sleeping. She used to work with kids, so she's excellent for taking care of her. I understand that it's not always the same with everybody. It is important that whoever watches your child be willing to follow the way you choose to parent. Grandparents might be less inclined to do so.

Hey, 17 weeks today and I think I felt the baby move! It was like poking just a few inches under my navel. I was so happy to feel that. I think it's the first thing I've been excited about since morning sickness hit.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay for feeling baby! My feeling is still low (right above pelvis). I was told this is normal because baby moves up past pelvis by 20 weeks. Above my bellybutton is round and super hard! She said my uterus is two fingers above my bellybutton! That is so creepy to me that she can feel that and that it is that high! lol.

Hope you start to feel it more. I get different feelings all the time from a bubble popping to pressure and then a poke! So neat. Baby loves when I eat!!! lol


----------



## Bookity

It was still low for me too. I'm sure it will pick up in the next couple weeks. So anxious to hear baby's heartbeat again on Tuesday.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi Everyone!!!! :)


----------



## Bookity

Hey! Had my appointment today. Baby is doing well (148-150 bpm). Got my ultrasound scheduled for July 11th! I'll be 21 weeks on the nose! Can't wait to see if we're pink or blue.

I was beginning to think my initial boy feeling was wrong, but just saw a question relating morning sickness to carrying a girl and had this urge to say "that can't be true because I have terrible sickness and I'm having a boy!" So funny I almost responded until I reminded myself that I don't really know that yet. It's crazy how strong that instinct was though.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay for a good appointment and getting your ultrasound scheduled! Mine is one week from today! I am so scared and excited. I don't know what to expect and I just hope they can see the little guy. I am glad our apt is at 7:45 am so that I don't have to sit around all day waiting for my appointment. 

I have been so busy lately. My mom and sister have been here for the last few days so time is flying. I have the week off and start working again next week. I am a little sad about it lol.


----------



## Bookity

I wish I didn't have to wait 3 weeks! But it's better than 4 (I have to keep telling myself that). Can't believe your appointment is so close! Awesome! My appointment is going to be at 11:00 am. I could have had the appointment at 9:20, but I know DH and I don't get up in the morning really well and I have to get Michaela dressed and give her breakfast and all that.

Gosh, can't believe my little girl is going to be one in a month and a half. Craziness! I get to thinking about the stuff I wish she was doing by now (holding her own cup, crawling/walking). I just wish she was a little more independent right now. Is it coddling or just the way she is?? *sigh* I know it will all come in time and when it does I'll probably wish it hadn't. Oy.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha 3 weeks is not so bad. I am so scared they won't get a good pic or we will have a mean tech who won't tell us our gender or something like that. Yay for your baby turning 1!!!!! I cannot wait for my baby :) I have started think about it all the time. I just hope everything is alright!

Anyways, I am having my first ever garage sale tomorrow thru Saturday. I am a little nervous to as I am doing it alone tomorrow and Friday since I don't work. I am horrible when people try to make bargains from me lol. I am hoping we make at least $50. I realllly hope so!!


----------



## Bookity

My ultrasound with DD I had a thorough tech, she pointed everything out to us, but when I saw the pics she captured I was a little disappointed. She didn't do one of those classic profile shots. I'll try to speak up and ask for it this time around.

Good luck with your garage sale. I don't haggle well either. Is there NO ONE who can help you?


----------



## ErikaJo85

Everyone is at work! My friend is stopping by around lunch because she is working from home today. I have had three customers and no sales yet lol. I already got bored and came inside to check fb and bnb lol. 

I ate a lemon bar for breakfast and I keep feeling TONS of movement....more that I ever have. It's neat but is that ok to feel that much movement at 19 weeks?


----------



## Bookity

I'm sure it's just fine. I hope your sale picks up and you can make your goal.

I just thought... it was at this time in my last pregnancy I was at my halfway pount little did I know.


----------



## ErikaJo85

lol. We made $1.35 today! I sold 5 items. Haha. Hopefully tomorrow and Saturday are better!


----------



## Bookity

Wow, hope so. Did you advertise your sale in the newspaper? That usually draws a crowd.


----------



## ErikaJo85

No I used craigslist. The town next to me is having a city wide garage sale called the 10 mile long sale. I am sure tons of people went there to spend the day. I might have to have another sale another weekend lol.

I need room for baby!!!!


----------



## Bookity

Ah, bad timing huh? That sucks. Well, one way or another, I know you'll make room for baby. That's kind of important! LOL


----------



## ErikaJo85

We ended up making $36 lol...we are going to have another sale a different weekend. 

First day back at work after having 10 days off...I am not as tired as I thought I would be. I def. swollen!!!!!! How are you girls today?

Two more sleeps until ultrasound!!!


----------



## Bookity

Doing really well today. Not sick or anything. Had a small somewhat uncomfy nap today as DD napped on me. I could feel baby pushing against her weight. So nice to feel baby!


----------



## LillyLee

I think I *may* have felt baby yesterday! I was sitting in bed really quietly reading a book and I took a huge sip of ice water. Right after it felt like popcorn kernels exploding really low. So after a few minutes I drank more water and it happened again. I'm going to make a note of it and keep trying every night.


----------



## Bookity

So nice to hear Lilly! Cold and sugary things are good to get baby moving.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay for feeling baby...I have been sooo busy the past two days with work I just realized I will be at my ultrasound in 15 hours!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I am so nervous they won't get a good pic or they won't be able to tell the sex!


----------



## Bookity

I hope they are able to tell. I wonder how often that happens that they can't tell.


----------



## ErikaJo85

[IMG]https://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o520/erikajo85/Baby1.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hi I am a cute baby GIRL!!!!!!

She was 90 percent sure...she wouldn't uncross her legs but she clearly showed us the vagina and she I don't see any testes but you never know lol. She said I would start to buy girl stuff!

Now I just need to wait for my apt on Friday to see if she is healthy!!!

I am so excited :)


----------



## LillyLee

YAY BEAUTIFUL!!!

One down, two to go! 

Erika what did you think baby would be before you found out?!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I was really thinking boy!!!!! I am so happy right now!!!!!


----------



## LillyLee

That's awesome! I get to find out *hopefully* on Saturday. But I am really thinking girl so maybe it will turn out to be a boy! LOL


----------



## Bookity

Congrats on the girl Erika! I loooove little girls! They have such cute clothes for girls! I'm so jealous that I'm finding out last of the three of us, but 2 weeks isn't that long to wait.


----------



## Bookity

Also I have daughter to distract me.


----------



## ErikaJo85

You do have a DD to distract you from this 2 week wait ;). 

Baby had legs crossed for most of apt but after LOTS of proding you could clearly see a vagina but she did say that at 19 weeks there is about a 10 percent chance of testes dropping but she told me I should start buying pink. 

All I have been doing this morning is looking at baby clothes :)


----------



## LillyLee

Girl clothes are honestly the best. I told DH if we get told girl on Saturday I am buying a hot pink tutu and a headband with one of those giant pink feather/flowers. It would be girly girl all the way!


----------



## LillyLee

Or at least as long as she allowed me to dress her!


----------



## Bookity

Love that idea Lilly! I have trouble restraining myself from buying tons of cute stuff for my girl. Of course she's growing like a weed so I get to indulge plenty!

This pregnancy has just been flying by because I've got my girl to occupy myself instead of obsessing about this baby in my belly.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I know I cannot wait to go shopping. We are going to have plenty of girly outfits around here. DH is very excited we are having a girl as well!


----------



## LillyLee

Now the exciting part of picking a name!!! (Didn't Gail predict a boy for you?!)


----------



## Bookity

Lilly, saw your news in another thread. Congrats! I kind of hope I get a pink bump too, we'll see what happens. NINE more days!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Bookity 9 days is nothing! 

Off we are in a heat wave here...it is 98 out but a feel like temp of 105! I just got home from work and it wasn't to bad but the car ride was before my car cooled off. 

Anyone doing anything fun for the 4th???


----------



## Bookity

I'm sure the 11th will be here before I know it. 

I think my husband has the 4th off. I would love to see some fireworks, but I don't know if that's possible with daughter to think about.


----------



## LillyLee

Oh my gosh I completely forgot to post! Yep we are now team pink! I had fun today looking at the sweet pink pettiskirts and headbands with feathers. No plans for us except I get the day off which is a nice mid week break. I'm also really being affected by the heat. Had a moment in the garage over the weekend where I got really dizzy and started dry heaving and then blacked out. It was horrible and I never want anything like that to happen again! I need to remember to constantly drink water.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am great at drinking water it is just so hard to breathe in this water. Glad you are ok and yay! for girls!

Watch my girl will turn out to be a boy :) hehe


----------



## Bookity

Oh scary Lilly! Definitely drink more water. Try having a water bottle with you at all times. I've been keeping myself inside a lot lately.

My husband's brothers and families are coming to the area for a visit the first week of August. I'm excited for everyone meeting Michaela for the first time. Wondering if we should keep the sex of the baby to ourselves and surprise everyone with a special reveal. I don't know if I can keep quiet for three weeks though.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hello gals....

how are you doing? I had a mental breakdown at work. Just really stressed and feel like I work too much as I stand on my feet the whole day and just other stuff. I cried to my boss and she felt bad and let me know it is ok to take a day off if I am overwhelmed or not feeling great ect. So that is good. We are going to have a more in depth meeting on Monday after I am done with work. 

Anyways so now I feel baby kicking away all the time! I have a posterior placenta so they told me I would. She is still verryyyy low. I am not sure if that is normal or not?


----------



## Bookity

Sorry to hear you are having problems at work. Pregnancy is such an emotional roller coaster.

Yay for feeling baby move so much! She's probably head up so her feet are really low kicking you. That's my best guess anyhow. I'm no expert.

5 more days til scan! So excited!


----------



## ErikaJo85

They actually told me she was head down so I thinking maybe they are punches? LOL I am not sure.

Thanks, it can be very emotional. On top of it being 102 outside today I think I just broke down. 

Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Bookity

Maybe she's a boxer then. :)


----------



## ErikaJo85

Ok, so DH finally started a list with me and our two names that are ahead are....

Lucia Marie and Lydia Jo....I feel like her name is Lydia Jo and now I have to convince DH lol. 

I feel like time is dragggginnngggg on....can the next four months go fast please??? lol


----------



## Bookity

I like the name Lydia!

I'm sure time will go by faster than you know it! Hey, have you still got your belly button? I've got a super deep navel and I can see the bottom of it now. Still got a bit to go, but I think I might lose it this time (last time I didn't).

Our girl name is Vanessa Bianca and for a boy we just know the middle name is Brom (though I'd rather spell it Bram).


----------



## ErikaJo85

I love Vanessa (of course I do it is my twin sister's name :))! 

I have a very deep belly button but it is come out a little bit but I don't think it will pop. I would like for it too :)


I have been calling her Lydia all week and I think it is growing on him lol. He just doesn't think Lydia sounds like a cute name....I DO though!! lol. 

Two days left right??


----------



## Bookity

Lydia is so cute! And you can call her Lyddie/Liddy. My husband had a great aunt by that name.

Two days left!!!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay! It is tomorrow for you! I feel baby all the time but she is still low and I am 21 and a half weeks! Weird


Update us tomorrow!!!


----------



## Bookity

I've been feeling baby low too.

YAY TOMORROW!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay! Have you had your apt yet? 

Today I was laying on my side and I got a few kicks on my right side a little higher but then I rolled over and got more kicks or punches really really low. I wish I could turn a light on and see what is going on in there tehehehe.


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, had my appointment. Baby was moving and doing lots of kicking and punching during the ultrasound!

We are having a girl! :)

Ultrasound also showed a choroid plexus cyst. :( Hoping that it is nothing. There seem to be no other indications of problems though. That's good! Got my blood drawn for Quad screen and hopefully that's the end of it and no problems. DH and I have decided we're going to get an elective ultrasound (with 3D) at 28 weeks to make sure the cyst has resolved.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Oh no about the cyst...I am not sure what that is? 

Yay! We are all having girls! I am glad you had a good ultrasound. So lovely seeing them in picture...thats the only way I think it is real :) hehe


----------



## Bookity

It's a pocket of fluid in the baby's brain. I was given an information sheet that says this can occur in 5% of healthy babies and resolves itself usually by 28 weeks gestation. By itself, it isn't really a cause for much concern. If other "markers" are found it could indicate a chromosomal disorder (down syndrome or trisomy 18). Since they didn't find other problems (heart, head, kidneys, bladder, hands, feet, etc. all look good). Trisomy 18 is the one that really scares me because it is as the ultrasound tech put it "incompatible with life". I know that there are so many reasons that I shouldn't be worried about it, but when there is even that 1% chance (that is what google told me anyway)... I'll probably be a little worried about it my whole pregnancy. Seeing as how the QUAD screen won't tell me a yes or no, but only what my odds are... OY. I just hope the cyst is gone when we get another ultrasound so I don't worry so much.

It doesn't help that the other DDC I'm in on another site, just yesterday one of the girls posted that her second level 2 ultrasound strongly indicated Trisomy 18 and they decided to terminate the pregnancy so baby wouldn't have to suffer. So it was already at the forefront of my mind.

I worry too much. It's good to have a place where I can vent and not be told how silly I am working myself up this much. Outwardly I'm definitely looking on the bright side. I don't want anyone around me to think the worst, because it's 99% likely that this means NOTHING.


----------



## LillyLee

:hugs: Bookity. And YAY for all girls! 

DH and I decided that we weren't going to get any of the screens until one of his friends brought it up and freaked him out. UGH! So I ended up getting the quad screen last week. They told me my results were 1/3100 for any neural tube defects and 1/5000 for any DS or Trisomy 13 or 18 so that has made me feel more calm about waiting for my 20 week anatomy scan. Keeping you in my prayers lady!

Right now I'm stuck on the name Fiona, but DH says it reminds him of the girl on Shrek! :dohh:


----------



## LillyLee

Oh and if either of you are on as tight of a budget a DH and I are I've been scouring the diaperswappers website looking for deals on 2nd hand cloth diapers and newborn-6 month outfits. A lot of people are selling lots of clothing for really cheap including shipping. As a woman who can't stand to shop (go figure) I don't feel like going to consignment stores and browsing through racks and racks of clothes. Because 1) they're so tiny and 2) they're all jammed in so it drives me crazy. I'm not going hog wild buying things, but if I find sleepers and footed pajamas for $1 a piece (including shipping) I'm snatching them up.


----------



## Bookity

Thanks Lilly, prayers are appreciated! :)

I think Fiona is a lovely name. Tell your husband that people aren't always going to think of Shrek when they hear her name. Most likely her classmates won't be aware of that movie, being before their time and all.

Thanks for offering the budget advice. Unfortunately my husband won't have anything to do with second-hand stuff (SMH!). I pointed out some cloth diapers to him in a magazine in the waiting room today. I told him that it would be a great way to save money, but only if I could stick with it because it's an investment to get started! I have a bad habit of not sticking to things though :(

We're reconsidering the middle name, but 99% sure our daughter is going to be Vanessa!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Try not to stress out until you get your next ultrasound...just be happy you feel her kick away :)


I like the name Fiona but DH HATES it so it was thrown off the list. 

What is the website? We have so many cute clothes already and second hand swings and jumpers from friends of mine that all cost them about $200 that I got for free sooooooooo! Haha. We are freaking out a little bit about me taking 6-8 weeks off of work and then going back to work about 15 hours a week. We made a budget and we are GOING to make this work I am just not sure how yet. My mom says don't worry we will survive. It is stressful thinking of what is going to happen though.


----------



## LillyLee

www.diaperswappers.com

I just go to the marketplace and look for the cloth diapers I want. My DH had an issue with 2nd hand diapers and I told him, "I can buy 24 new for $400 or I can buy used for less" I picked up a few yesterday so now I have a stash of 21 and paid $150 with shipping included. 

We actually don't know anyone who has kids yet so people giving us stuff isn't an option. :wacko: We're also a little stressed about time off work, (especially as DH isn't working) but a lot of the ladies at work say that "Babies are born with a loaf of bread under their arm" which is apparently some Cuban phrase for "everything's gonna be fine". I say there's no way I'm giving birth to a baby and a loaf of bread so we'll see. :haha:


----------



## Bookity

That is too funny Lilly! I've never heard that before. Cost won't mean anything to my husband, I'm sure about that. Still don't know which way I'm going with diapers.


----------



## LillyLee

Yeah cost means everything to DH. Sometimes this gets really annoying, but when laid out between disposables and cloth cost wins cloth any day. 

I don't think we're going completely cloth though. Will always keep disposables around for road trips/day drips because I know I won't want to carry dirty cloth around in my bag.


----------



## Bookity

That makes sense to have disposables available for those occasions, but I can see where cloth will save tons of money in the long run! Maybe I should get a few to try it out? What do you think the minimum investment to give it a decent shot would be?? I wonder how long I would have to stick with it for it to at least pay for itself before I fell away from it... Do you think there is a statistic out there for that??

I've been trying to brainstorm a middle name for Vanessa (thankfully that name has really grown on me, I wasn't keen on it at first). My husband is poo-pooing a lot of the ones I like, but I think he has agreed that since he chose the first name I get final say on the middle name. I'm trying to feel him out to at least choose something he doesn't hate!

Some of the contenders at the moment.
Vanessa Mia
Vanessa Mila
Vanessa Mira
Vanessa Lorna (my husband's suggestion... I'm not wild about it)

I liked Vanessa Noelle, but husband seemed pretty set against it. :(


----------



## LillyLee

Honestly I like Noelle the best. If he doesn't like Noelle then what about Nicole? I think if the middle name ended with a sound that also wasn't "A" it would sound prettier and more flowing.

I honestly have no idea about break even statistics for diapers. Most people's theory is that using them on a second child obviously cuts down on costs, or reselling them on forums (because they do go fast if kept in nice condition). I guess you could figure out how much the sposies are and how many average you would be using per day. Since you used them with DD you should be able to estimate pretty well I would guess. 

Forgive my math below but this is how I've broken it down for people before.

So if you bought some of the more premium diapers like Huggies or Pampers and paid .34 cents a diaper and used 10 that day that's $3.40. Obviously if you're buying huge and in bulk like Costco it wouldn't be that expensive. (Not to mention diaper genie costs for refills if you're using those). Over 7 days you're spending $23.80 and I'm not including wipes which are like .01-.02 cents per. So however many you're going to use to wash hands, faces, bottoms, (hopefully not all at once) etc.

If you had 30 cloth diapers (to make it easy and above the recommended amount of 24) the cost of new BumGenius 4.0 (right now they're on sale) would be $434.50. I'm also figuring out laundry which there are calculators online, but average per cycle I've read is .78 cents. So just say $1.56 per load (washer and dryer) at 3 loads a week equals $4.68 a week in laundry. Since I didn't include cost of wipes and diaper genie I'm not going to include cost of detergent. 

End Result: (Easiest to figure out for a year)

Disposable: 
10 diapers a day at .34=$1237.60 per year.

Cloth:
30 brand new diapers at $434.50 plus laundry at $4.68 a load (year is $243.36)=$677.86

In the first year you've saved about $560. In the second year you're obviously (hopefully) going to use less than 10 diapers a day but to keep math easy just assume it's the same cost for the next year and the same laundry cost. So over 2 years you've saved $1553. I'm not figuring it beyond two years, but most people say kids potty train between 24-36 months. Math is easy to figure at this point.


----------



## LillyLee

I can totally understand that for some people $1500 over two years isn't that much money. It's about 60 bucks a month. But for someone who's husband grew up way poor and took cold showers by candlelight when his parents didn't pay the electric bill it's a lot of money. (LOL that story still makes me so sad when I hear it). I mean that's the cost of cable which (surprise, surprise) we don't have. 

Not sure if you would also consider CDing you're DD1 as well, but that could be a way to get more use out of them. 

Just thought of another middle name. Vanessa Giselle is really pretty. (But I've always loved the name Giselle).

Oh, and our top name pick right now is Annabelle Fiona


----------



## Bookity

Nicole is definitely a no-go name. That's my sister in law's name. Not to mention my and my husband's feelings toward her are not very warm and fuzzy (we're civil now, but she, msyelf and my brother were in a living situation that went WAY sour and that has kind of left things a bit weird between us).

Giselle does have a nice flow to it. I imagine my husband will have the same association with it that I do though. An episode of Coupling wherin people kept imitating this character Giselle. "I am Giselle, I am a French bitch!" Probably not the greatest thing to think of first when you come up with your daughter's name, LOL.

I really appreciate your input. Just that between my husband and myself, very few names make it thru the screening process. Sorry we are so picky!

I think Annabelle is lovely! :)

Thanks so much for the little breakdown. I know you are right about some people thinking $1500 isn't a lot of money, but we're single income now, got rid of satellite TV to save $70 a month, so I imagine saving another $60 (more if we switch DD1 to cloth too) would be appealing.

I really have to think about this!


----------



## LillyLee

Aww...I hate having negative feelings with names, but I know everybody does. DH and I go back and forth all the time because we can always think of someone we know with a name whom we dislike. UGH! It gets so frustrating. 

No problem for the breakdown! Thanks for listening! Everytime I tell someone we're cloth diapering I get the weirdest reactions. People still think of cloth diapers having pins in them (which some do) but not the ones I want to use.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I still call baby Lydia Jo and DH calls her Lucia Marie....My sisters name is Vanessa Gail. I like Vanessa Noelle tho!


I tried that diaperswapper website but it was so confusing. How do I buy what I want??? lol. 

My mom wants us to do cloth diapers and pay out for that cleaning company that picks them up and brings clean ones. Still need to look into it. She did that with my brother and said she saved SOME money by doing that.


----------



## Bookity

I definitely think people have a really old fashioned view of what cloth diapering is.

When I was around 12 or 13 I helped this lady in the neighborhood watch her kids. She had a son who was in cloth diapers and they WERE the old fashioned ones that you fold up and pin and have the plastic diaper cover. So at one point I knew how to fold those, but it's completely flown out my head now! Thank goodness they're more evolved now. I've seen covers with snaps and super cute designs!


----------



## LillyLee

Yeah I'm not sure how the diapering service works and if they are dropping off prefolds so you would need covers? 

It took me a while to get the lingo of all the different types down but I think I'm set on going with the pockets. They are fabric outside with a fleece inside backed by PUL which is some sort of waterproof layer. Between the fleece and PUL you stuff either minky, microfiber, hemp, or bamboo inserts. 

Diaperswappers is really confusing. You really have to know what you're looking for when you get into the marketplace. I know I'm looking for BG 4.0 and FB OS which stands for bum genius and fuzzibunz one size. At that point I want to see pictures and have quality such as PUL the aplix (Velcro) and elastic described. I also know that I can get them for about 14-15 new so it's got to be a significant savings buying used 11-12 or less per diaper including shipping. 

The OS are nice because they grow with the kid from "birth" to potty training. And the fuzzibunz are nice because the leg elastic is adjustable and replaceable. 

I can't think of anything else off the top of my head but of you have any questions I feel pretty confident that I could answer them since I feel like I've been watching and reading reviews for weeks now!


----------



## LillyLee

Wow just realized I totally didn't answer youre question about buying. If you find something you like you can ask questions on the topic or PM the person. Usually if I find something I want to buy I send a PM then comment on their listing that I've PMed them so they know what order you're in for buying. If you like their prices or want to haggle you can. I got a lady down a few dollars by buying the entire lot of 16 bum genius she had available and then they will PM you their PayPal address. Once you pay through PayPal it's confirmed and my people all shipped the same or next day. 

Once I get my things in which will hopefully be this weekend I will let you both know how I feel about the quality of the stuff compared to how they described it. One thing I have noticed is that a lot of ppl selling stuff aren't selling girly colors. It's a lot of blues and gender neutral which I'm fine with but I would like some pinks too


----------



## Bookity

So what is the difference between prefolds and pockets? Which one is easier to work with? Pros/cons between the two? Are there more than just those 2 kinds?

Feel free to tell me to not be so lazy and do my own research, LOL.


----------



## LillyLee

No it's no problem, I actually really like talking about it. 

Flats: a flat piece of cloth that needs to be folded and pinned with a waterproof cover put over it. The cover can be any material and can velcro/snap/pin.

Prefolds: What our moms probably used as burp cloths. The large white piece of fabric that is stitched to fold into three pieces. This also gets used with a waterproof cover.

Flips: (sometimes this name varies and it's also the name of an actual cloth diaper) Basically it's the waterproof cover (fabric outer/ PUL inner) but you can see the PUL. There are snaps at top and bottom and you snap the "liner" straight into it (or the top and bottom of liner can be tucked under little folded pieces of fabric that help blowouts stay contained) the goal with a flip style diaper is so that when it's soiled you don't have to pull a liner out of a pocket and risk touching anything, you simply "flip" the dirty liner into the pain. The liners usually aren't microfiber, but hemp or bamboo since the liner touches babies skin directly.

AIO/AI2's: (All-in-ones/All-in-twos): Best example of this is the Bum Genius Elemental or Freestyle. Basically the same thing as a flip, except the liner stays attached and so the whole thing, waterproof PUL layer and all gets dried together. These are apparently nice because you don't have to snap a liter into it like a Flip, or stuff them like a "pocket". But on the downside you're not really supposed to dry PUL in the dryer because it wears it and the elastic down faster. THe liners in these are SUPER absorbant and people say take forever to dry.

Pockets: BumGenius 4.0 and Fuzzibunz OS Elite: (there are other brands of pockets that aren't one size but I haven't done much research into them. I know fuzzibunz makes XS/S/M/L but to me it makes sense to buy something that grows with the kid). A pocket is the waterproof cover with a built in layer of fleece or flannel that covers the PUL layer. There's an opening on the back that allows you to "stuff" a liner into the "pocket". Most of these come with two inserts so you can double them up for long-term/night time wearing.

Phew, that's all I can think of for right now LOL.


----------



## LillyLee

Oh pros and cons. You're going to find people who are reviewing the types of diapers all day long. It seems like the most popular and for good resale value are pockets. 

I like the idea of the pockets because I only have to work with the cover and stuff the liners into them. The covers can be hung to dry and the liners can dry in the dryer. 

If you go to www.mamanatural.com she has some really informative videos on their cloth diaper setup. They use BumGenius and she also does a really cool giveaway each Thursday. Plus I just like watching her vlogs because they are usually pretty interesting.


----------



## Bookity

Wow, thanks so much for the info Lilly!  You sound like a total expert already!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Diaperswapper is confusing lol! I just went to two garage sales and one was the dad who set it up and he had TABLES of baby girl clothes and it was $1 for one or $2 for three...what a great deal!!! The other sale I went to had stuff mostly priced at like $2 and up so a bit my expensive but I got soooo many cute clothes for $10! I am so pumped. I can't wait to start putting together her room but we are going to wait awhile as we only have a 2 bedroom house and our 2nd room is our guest room and we frequently have vistors!


----------



## LillyLee

So much fun!! I can't wait to start buying clothes. 

Bookity I found a website with a break even calculator. Its www.diaperpin.com and you put in the cost of how much you're going to spend on cloth and accessories and then cost of disposables in your area. My break even point was 12 weeks.


----------



## Bookity

Wow, thanks Lilly! I guess you can find just about anything on the internet! :)

I guess in a way I'm a little bummed that I'm not having a boy because it means that I really am not in need of new clothes, but clothes shopping is just so darn fun! I almost always buy something for my daughter every time I go out to the store with her. It's a reason that I try to avoid the store as much as possible, LOL. She's got a lot of stuff she's fitting in at the moment because I keep running across the cutest sundresses and skirts.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I have LOTS of clothes for Lydia :) She better be a Lydia! Haha. 

How are you girls this week?


----------



## Bookity

Alright. Getting anxious that I have yet to hear my QUAD screen results. I'll be calling in an hour or so if yhey don't call me first. Kind of want to get the news before DH leaves for work.

Woke up early this moning with TMI bathroom issues (hooray...). DD didn't take long enough of a nap for me to get one. Soo tired. And coffee would probably make my issue worse. Boo.

Other than those things I'm really good. DD crawled for like a foot yesterday. She'll have the hang soon enough. I think she'd rather be walking. She's always acting like she wants to stand. We'll have to work on it!


----------



## Bookity

Just called and was told I'm not at risk. She said it was negative. Sounds weird to me because I thought you were supposed to be given odds. Partly makes me wonder if she was actually looking at my cystic fibrosis screening... we'll see at my 24 week appt I guess.


----------



## ErikaJo85

That's good about not being at risk. 

I wake up at least 3 times a night to pee! I wonder if that is normal at this stage lol? It is getting sort of annoying. I don't sleep through the night anymore. 

You are lucky you have DD to distract you! I just want a baby NOW!!! lol


----------



## Bookity

She crawled more today. I put the phone a few feet in front of her and she crawled right for it. She loves those buttons lighting up. But I can only pull this trick a few times before she gets mad at me for taking the phone away!

Scheduled an ultrasound for 28 weeks on August 29th. :) I was told 8:30, but an automated text was sent to my phone that said 9:10. I'll probably clarify this at my next appointment.


----------



## LillyLee

They told me I was negative for the quad screen at first. I kind of had to pressure her to get the numbers. I told her I understood it was negative I just wanted to know what my ratio was compared to my age group and she finally told me.


----------



## Bookity

The nurse didn't seem in a mood to deal with my question. I'll ask the doc at my next appointment.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I have an apt tomorrow and I am kind of nervous. When I went a few weeks ago she couldn't find hb for more than 2 seconds but I could feel her moving away so they got the ultrasound machine out. She made me feel kind of bad for not being able to hear hb like I did something. I am hoping this appointment is better!


----------



## Bookity

you just have an active little girl that's all! Can't believe someone would want you to feel bad about that.

Hope your appointment goes well!!!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Apt went well. It was with my doctor who I have only seen twice during this pregnancy. I am down 1 lb from last time and my bp was 117/74 so that was good. My bp is usually 122/80 which I believe is still ok?

She was concerned however that I have gained 25 lbs this pregnancy (most of it in my first tri) and did warn me of my risks for gestational diabetes with our family history of diabetes and be gaining that much. I am not sure how DH's father who has type 1 has an effect but I guess? She made me a little nervous I won't pass that in 4 weeks. 

Anyways, I got my 1 hour glucose test scheduled and scheduled my next few apts left. I only have 1 left then it is every two weeks and then after Sept. it's every week for me! This is crazy. This makes me seems like time is flying when I look at it this way but day by day seems to be going slowly.

Bookity, did you have your 1 hour glucose test in the afternoon with your DD? Mine is at 2 o clock and I have been finding conflicting things you should do before your test.


----------



## Bookity

Blood pressure sounds fine.

I've gained 16 lbs so far and haven't heard anything from my doctor about it (yet). I had a screen really early on because of my family history of diabetes (dad, dad's dad, mom's mom) and passed. The second screen I also passed. Don't get down about it yet.

My test (both times) was in the morning. I think you just eat pretty regularly while avoiding excessive sugar/carbs. I had toast and scrambled eggs with water. No jam, no juice. I'm so glad mine was in the morning!

Hope you had a good weekend. I'm hoping today Michaela will get to meet her godparents for the first time. :)


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am going to try hard to only gain no more than 5 lbs for the rest of pregnancy. I am going to eat healthy!!! Low carb! 

DH felt baby kick for the first time. Twice now she has gone crazy and my stomach starts jumping all over and its so funny and DH finally got to feel her. It was great. She doesn't do it every day though. 

Did your DD meet her godparents?


----------



## Bookity

Try not to worry about the weight gain. I've heard of ladies who have gained 60 plus pounds and still lost it all in a timely way when baby was born. Just concentrate on eating good things (remember to add 300 or so extra calories for baby!), and going for walks or maybe prenatal yoga or something. Drink lots of water! Don't stress about your weight. Your body will do what it needs to do.

I've felt Vanessa go nuts a few times. DH has yet to feel this one though. With his work schedule it's like we keep missing each other.

Past couple days have been really great with DH's brother and family in town. His brother has 4 kids and his oldest (the only girl) brought a friend of hers too, so there are 5 kids (2 of them teenage girls) fawning all over my daughter. She's the center of attention with everyone and she eats it up! She's all smiles all day long and even went to bed more than an hour early. Fell asleep on the ride home today and wouldn't rouse for me to even change her clothes for bed. I'm hoping she wakes up soonish to take a bottle and go right back to sleep. I don't know if she can go 15 hrs with no bottle. ;) Got tuckered out from all the attention (and hardly napping).


----------



## ErikaJo85

Aww sounds like you guys are having a good couple of days. 

I have been lazy on the exercise because I would go for walks but it is to darn hot out and I have been sweating up a storm at work because I am standing/walking/helping kids lol. My thinking has been I have been working out enough at work. I think I am going to try some yoga today. I just gained wayyyy to fast in the first trimester because I stopped exercising and eating whatever I wanted. I am also swollen all the time so I know some of the weight is from that as well. I just don't like being scolded by the doctor!

Ahhh I love her name is Vanessa. So cute!!!


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, your job definitely sounds like a real workout. I know I feel like I must have gained 5 lbs in boobs alone. I'm sure that's off the mark, but that's what it feels like, LOL.

Hope you are doing well this week.

DD went to the beach for the first time yesterday and had such a blast! I loved watching her be so excited to play in the sand and splash in the water! I hope we get to go again while his brother's family is still up. There's talk of going to another beach on Monday, so that would be fun, especially if DH can come and see what a water baby we have!

When I told my sister that we were naming her Vanessa she made a face and says "Really?" :( I know it took the name a little while to grow on me, but now that I'm searching for the perfect middle name for her, I really like it. I think my sis is just acting like that because she knows that DH chose the name and not me. I'm sure I expressed to her how I didn't like it too. But I really do like it now. I think she feels that DH is being controlling or something. Because I told her that I'm going to pick the middle name and she's like "well he KNOWS you won't pick something he doesn't like." Bah. I'm almost positive I'm going with Mia though.


----------



## LillyLee

Aww...that's kind of why I stopped telling people names we were considering. I'm tired of people being so judgy! At a big barbeque over the weekend DH said we liked Annabelle, one of the reactions was just silence and then "Well, it's awfully girly". My overly touchy, very hungry pregger response was, "Well she IS a girl. Shall I name her George?!" 

20 week scan this morning and little miss was being sooo stubborn about letting the tech measure her head. We got some good pics though and she seems to have surprisingly large feet IMO.

How much fun about the beach! Hope I get a waterbaby!
 



Attached Files:







photo(4).jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 3









toes.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ErikaJo85

I cannot believe I will be 24 weeks tomorrow! This is nuts! I am having a good and fast week. Which is always good. This weekend is DH and I one year anniversary. We are going to the cabin where we got married and we invited some friends out for dinner on Saturday where we had our reception at. It should be fun. My bf is coming who just started ttc so I am bringing her my leftover ovulation sticks lol. 

We are not telling any of our family members the names we are thinking because we don't want opinions lol. I tell other people and everyone loves Lydia or Lucia so this is going to be a hard decsion. 

Isn't the ultrasound the greatest Lilly? I wish I could have one every week!! :)


----------



## Bookity

Happy belated v-day Erika! And happy anniversary too! Hope you and DH have a great weekend.

My vote is still for Lydia.

DH is on vacation next week and his other brother is coming to visit with his family too, so it'll be another busy week. My parents are driving up today as well.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks!! I have a busy week as well! Tonight we are going to dinner for our anniversary, my parents are coming Wednesday morning to stay until Thursday, my friend is coming to stay Thursday and then we are leaving Friday at noon for Kansas City to visit DH's best friend. 

So I will be having quite the week lol. I have been on the go so much my feet are starting to swell like nobody's business! I will have to cut way back on my salt!!

Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hello Girls! How are you ladies? Anything interesting going on?

I am starting to get stressed out when I don't feel baby constantly move. I wish I wasn't such a worry wart!


----------



## Bookity

Doing great. All of the out of town family headed back this weekend. DDs bday party was yesterday, that was nice. She napped in the middle of it, LOL. She's got a tooth now (just a few days ago).

I got a bunch of new maternity clothes, the majority of which I think I can pull off post pregnancy. So that's good. :)

DD has her one year check up tomorrow morning. I see the OB on Wednesday. I expect to be given my glucola to take home and throw in the fridge. Probably also my pre admission papers for the hospital and kick count instructions. Next appointment after that is the 29th for my 3d u/s. Probably closely followed by my glucose screening which I'll schedule on Wednesday.

Try not to worry too much about baby Lydia/Lucia. She'll be okay. Do you feel her move every day?


----------



## ErikaJo85

She is already a year old? That is crazy! Happy Birthday to her!!

The human resources lady at DH's work gave me a bag FULL of maternity clothes. So I am excited because I haven't really bought any. I wear sweats to work every day for my job so I haven't needed to dress up. Plus I have just been wearing dresses this summer because it has been soooooooo hotttt!!!

I feel Lydia every day but some more than others. I just wish I felt her ALLLLLL the time! lol


----------



## Bookity

Hey, she's gotta sleep some time!

Are you settled on Lydia now?

DD pulled herself up on my SILs sofa today! I knew she could do it, my furniture just isn't suitable for her.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha. Yay! You will have a walker in no time. Watch out!

No, I don't think we will settle until she is born :) I just call her Lydia bc that is what I want lol. DH does like the name but he just LOVES Lucia. So we will see. 

Everyone keeps telling me how the next 3 months are going to be the worst and blah blah blah. I decided I am working full time until November. I will be working 6 days a week! AHHHH! I guess make money before she gets here! Then I will cut back to part time. 

I am having my first shower in 2 weeks! I am very excited. My friends are putting it on at my lake cabin. So many things it looks like we need. We have LOTS of clothes already! She better be a girl :)


----------



## Bookity

I forgot I had an appointment today until 2 hours after I was supposed to be there :dohh:

Hope I can schedule another soon.

Just got called back. Tomorrow at 10 am. I can't believe I forgot!

My last pregnancy wasn't really that uncomfortable. Other than sore feet I wasn't complaining about anything until the day I went into labor and my back was achy. Hopefully our 3 months go smoothly.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Two weeks until I have to get my DTAP shot and GD test. Have I mentioned that I HATE needles lol? I am trying to get DH to come with me to keep me calm. 

So were you able to reschedule?


----------



## Bookity

Yeah. Tomorrow at 10 am.

Hope your needle pokes don't hurt too much.


----------



## LillyLee

Hey girls! Glad everything is going well. Yay for first birthdays! Hope your appt went well this morning Bookity.

AFM my mom just left town and while she was here she bought our crib for us which was so sweet of her. DH and I set it up last night and I kept doing double takes everytime I saw it because I couldn't figure out what it was LOL! 

I don't know about either of you but I am eating down the house! And serious cravings too. Last week all I wanted was a ham and cheese sandwich and I've pretty much been eating those nonstop. Suddenly today I realized I needed (NEEDED) egg salad. So weird. Also, craving Dr. Pepper which is totally strange because I have always hated it with a passion.


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, my appointment was good and short. Gained 4 lbs since last visit. 20 total so far. Don't care for that much. BP was 102/58. Lowest I've had so far! Vanessas heart rate was 137 bpm. Got my glucola to take home. GTT will be Sept. 5Th. I have to reschedule my u/s now because the tech won't be there thar day.

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Glad apt went well! I have gained 28 lbs total so far :( I am going to try and gain no more than 3 for rest of pregnancy lol. Not sure how that will work. Some days I am up to 7 lbs when I am swollen!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hell girls...how are you?

Time is dragging on sooooooo slow :(

I have a friend who is due in 7 days and she is trying EVERYTHING lol. She is 4 cm dialted and 50% effaced. I hope she has her little one soon!


----------



## Bookity

Sorry, haven't had much of anything to report. Things are just rolling right along!

Got another 2.5 weeks til my 3d/4d ultrasound. Then just 5 days later have my GTT.

I signed up for this thing online called wittlebee (wittlebee.com) and they send you packages every month with clothes for baby. You fill out a questionaire for gender, size, and style options. First month is $30, then $40 monthly after that. It says you can pause or cancel any time. I figure I'll do a month or two for DD1 and then ask for some stuff for DD2 (long sleeve newborn stuff). Can't wait to get my first box. I really hope it's worth it! It's supposed to be like $100 worth of clothes.


----------



## Bookity

How's your friend doing?

You're almost in third tri!


----------



## ErikaJo85

She is good. They are going to talk about inducing her on her apt next Tuesday. She is 4 cm still. 

I am having my first baby shower this weekend! I am so excited. Hope you girls have a great weekend :)


----------



## Bookity

Have a great shower!

I got 4 nursing braps and 4 nursing tanks today. Finally some bras that fit. (Oh man, 38E!)

So tired. I really need DD to go to bed NOW! :(


----------



## ErikaJo85

Well it was a lonnggggggggg weekend but a great one. We didn't get home until 8 last night and just felt like crashing. We have sooooo much stuff from our shower. We need to start a nursery. With 87 days to go I feel like we have a lot to do!!!

Hope you had a great weekend :)


----------



## Bookity

Yep, it was an okay weekend. Went to a 5 year old's birthday party Saturday. Spent most of Sunday at my brother's house watching DD play with her cousin. DH had to work, so that kinda sucked.

What theme are you doing for the nursery?


----------



## LagunaSky

Hey everyone!! I'm new the site. I'm 26 years old and my husband is 29. We got married last month on our 10 year anniversary and have been ttc ever since (I know not that long) lol. I was on birth control for years and coming off it 5 years ago and til this day I am still messed up. Very irregular cycles (sometimes months at a time without AF) after alot of research i figured out maybe low progesterone so ive been using the natural cream of and on and 6 days brfore our wedding last month I got a period after 8 months without one!! My period lasted for 10 days (4 days of that spotting) I was super excited but read that it doesn't mean I'm ovulating...ugh!! I cant get to a doctor to test hormone levels I've been trying to do my own process of elimination and really need a TTC buddy :):) since we just got married I haven't been able to go see a doctor cause we are waiting for insurance papers to come in the mail to add me to his insurance. So in the mean time I'd love to hear others experiences and gain some friends where we can encourage each other. I have an amazing husband but I feel he doesn't understand how I feel and doesn't want me to get my hopes up but it's frustrating and makes me very emotional. I have been a nanny for 8 years so I obviously love children and am around them everyday which just makes it harder!! Also I should mention I have fertilitea but haven't used it regularly yet, and I also have vitex that I starts yesterday, I am really into trying to find a natural cure for my imbalances....hope to hear from some of you!! :))


----------



## ErikaJo85

Good Luck Laguna!

Bookity, we are doing a woodland owl theme. The bedroom is already green so we are just keeping it green and adding pink and brown to the room.

4 hours until my glucose test :( I am sooooo nervous. I also hate going to the doctor now because I don't want to get lectured every time about how much weight I have gained.


----------



## Bookity

Good luck Laguna, I hope the vitex works for you.

Erika, hope you do well on your GTT. Fingers crossed for no GD. Hope your doc goes easy on you about the weight gain. Let us know how it goes.

AFM, third tri today! Woohoo!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay for third trimester!!! Anything else new Bookity?

I can't wait for this weekend...DH and I are going to take down the spare bedroom and start setting up a nursery. 86 days seems like not that many days to get every thing done. This way if we start we can know what we need. We have NO room to store stuff as our house is 900 sq feet! lol. 

Ok, I was SUCH a good girl today :). I drank the glucose like a champ, got a flu shot, and blood drawn like a pro. Haha. I was soooo nervous. They are going to call me if I failed the test to set up a three hour test. She said if I don't get a call tomorrow I should be fine. 

Dr. was sooo nice. She saw my swollen legs and feet and was easy on me as I have gained 3.8 lbs since my last apt but did not seem concerned. I am measuring at 30 weeks she said but wasn't concerned. BP was great! HR was 160 but its usually around 140/150 ish but she said 160 is good. Dr. and nurse were funny because they were like just get your flu shot today Cherly (the nurse) is the best shot giver around. So DH and I both got our shots.


----------



## Bookity

Really not a whole lot going on, especially pregnancy wise. I have my 3d/4d scan next week (week from tomorrow). I am really hoping that the choroid plexus cyst is gone. More for my husband's peace of mind than my own. I'm not really worried anymore after all the helpful words I've read in other boards on this forum. I know my husband though, and unless it's gone he's going to continue to think the worst.

DD is crawling like a maniac lately and pulling herself up on just about everything. She still doesn't have great balance though and so she's falling on her bottom a lot (nicely padded with the diaper of course). I don't think it hurts, but it does piss her off when she ends up where she didn't mean to go and she starts crying. She'll get the hang of it eventually.

Hope you get a lot done with your spare room this weekend. I think an owl theme is super cute!

My GTT is on the 5th, so 2 more weeks for that. Hope it goes well for me. I hope you don't get a phone call tomorrow!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I failed my one hour test. I am so sad. My number is 171. I know it is really high so I have the three hour test next Wednesday :( I have to fast for 15 hours. This is really scary.


----------



## Bookity

:( sorry to hear that. I hope you pass your 3 hour, but it's not the end of the world if you don't. It's all about doing what's best for baby. You'll be okay. :hugs:


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks, I have been doing lots of research and I know it will be ok. I just want my baby to be ok. That is all I care about!


----------



## Bookity

When will you know the results for the three hour?


----------



## ErikaJo85

They call you within a day. I only talked to the lab. My OB hasn't called me. I think they will after the three hour results. I was bummed at first but I guess it is good to know if you have it so you can make baby healthy.


----------



## Bookity

Yeah. I agree. I really don't want to have it, but who does? Healthy baby is all that matters.

Feeling incedibly tired today and DD just went down for a nap. Think I will too. Hopefully she's out for a long one.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Happy Monday!!!!!!! How are you doing?? Did you have a good weekend?

We set up the crib in the living room and it doesn't fit through the doorway so we have to take it apart and then set it back up in the bedroom lol. 

Tomorrow after work we are going to a Twins baseball game so I am excited about that. Other than that nothing new!


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, pretty good weekend. DH and FIL worked on some plumbing issues on Sunday. I have drains in the bathroom that work properly now. I can finally give DD baths in the big tub!

Too bad you had to take the crib apart. That's no fun.

Have fun at the ball game! I don't expect any excitement around here before my 3d scan on Thursday. I'll try to remember to post some pictures ASAP.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yes! Post some pics! I had my three hour glucose test today. It wasn't horrible but I will find out results tomorrow. I am sure I failed but I am not worried. Whatever happens, happens. 

Game was fun last night I just had to sit and watch everyone eating game food while I had to fast lol.


----------



## ErikaJo85

How was your apt?

I have gestational diabetes :( I am meeting with a endocrinologist and a dietician next week to find out the next steps!


----------



## Bookity

Aw, sorry you're going to have the added diet stress, but I'm sure it's nothing you can't handle! Your baby will thank you for it. BTW, any progress on her name yet?

Appointment went well for me. Vanessa wasn't keen to show off her whole face. She was head/face down. The tech did check for the cyst and it is all gone! I even got to speak with my ob quickly and ask about medication for reflux and she okayed me to take zantac, so yay!

Here's a few pics. TBH, because she was reluctant to move the whole time the rest are pretty much variations of this!
 



Attached Files:







vanessa01.jpg
File size: 10.2 KB
Views: 1









vanessa02.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 1









vanessa03.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ErikaJo85

CUTE! Glad your apt went well :)

Does she look like your LO? 

I have a week off from work and then I start fall schedule and I am working about 20 hours a week which I am ok with. 

I think we are set on Lydia Jo! I think DH is on board lol.


----------



## Bookity

I think there are differences to between LO and DD. I can't be sure, but I think the lips are different. The nose looks the same to me. And probably because she's still got fat to put on, she just looks "daintier" than DD. ;) We'll see!

Glad you have a name consensus! After our visit today when the tech asked if we had a name DH suddenly seemed unsure of naming her Vanessa because of his father's reaction to it. I personally feel that I have come to love it and I don't want DH to change his mind. Honestly if she were already here, no one would feel the need to comment on her name. Kind of wish we'd kept it to ourselves. :(


----------



## ErikaJo85

That is why we aren't telling our family members the name. I HATE getting opinions. Grrrrr. Hope you had a great weekend!


----------



## Bookity

Good idea. I think he's coming around though. He suggested Mariah as a middle name. Close to my possible name Mira.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Those are both cute middle names. DH and I decided to go with Lydia Jo. I am so excited we can start calling her by name!!!

I go back to work today after having a week off. I don't want to go back :( I will be working a lot less though. I guess there aren't that many weeks left! 

I have an ALL day apt on Friday for my GD. DH and I had to take the day off from work. I will start having to test my blood sugar on Friday than. I have been trying to cut out carbs so I am ready to start the hardcore diet on Friday.


----------



## Bookity

I hope your Friday visit is really helpful.

I had my GTT today and I guess if I don't hear from them by next week (since from what I hear most people hear back in a day or two), I must be good. My OB's office won't call if the result is normal. I kind of hate trying to figure out when I can stop holding my breath though!

I go back in 2 weeks. It's definitely getting closer now. Going every 2 weeks instead of 4. Measured 31 cm fundal height so 2 cm (2 weeks) ahead. But DD measured ahead all the time too (and at nearly 7 lbs at just past 36 weeks, I should say so!). So funny because both times (more last time than this time), I really don't look THAT big. Oh. and I was 180 lbs today, up 25 lbs so far. After baby I would be sooo pleased to get to 145. BP was 108/66, so still really good there. :)

Hope work goes/went well for you! :)


----------



## ErikaJo85

I am measuring two weeks ahead too! :) I guess people with gd usually have babies sooner because of their size so maybe I will have her two weeks early. I have gained 40 lbs :( 

I have already started cutting out carbs and trying to follow a diet so it isn't like a huge shock tomorrow. I am a little nervous to test my blood and possibly take insulin but it will all be worth it. 

My next ob apt is next Friday and then I go every two weeks as well! 

I am such a freak. If I don't feel her move at all times I start to freak out. She has moved and kicked a few times this morning but not a lot and it gets me worried :( She has to sleep at some time right??


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, babies do have to sleep. Does she usually move a lot. I think it's important to note significant changes in movement. Also, baby is running out of room in there. If you get really concerned, drink a glass of cold water or juice, lay down on your side and count movements/kicks.

I have heard that GD mommas have their babies early quite often because they have bigger babies. Also I hear they often get scans to check baby's size. So bright side, you'll get to see Lydia again (probably). Also I haven't heard of GD mommas needing insulin, but that doesn't mean it never happens. I think they are commonly controlled by diet. Good luck!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I haven't been on the computer for a few days! Hope you are doing well. DH and I went an got iphones on Friday so I haven't needed to go on the comp lol. 

Apt went well on Friday and they are letting me try and control my GD with diet but if I still have ketones in my urine by Wednesday they are going to put me on a pill to see if that helps. All my of numbers so far have been good it is just the ketones. It was a very overwhelming appointment. 

We started the nursery this weekend! I am having another shower in 2 weeks so then I will know what I need to buy after that. Hopefully we can finish if by early October in case she comes early. Just want to be prepared!

Now that it is getting close I am freaking out a little tiny bit


----------



## Bookity

Hope your urge ne is ketone free by Wednesday then. It is getting closer, isn't it? Just a couple more months to go! Suddenly I'm freaking out that we don't have the crib yet. Eep!

Congrats on your new phone!


----------



## ErikaJo85

haha thanks! I know! I am due in 2 months. That is nuts! Maybe it will be a little sooner :)

I have an ob apt and another gd appointment on friday!


----------



## Bookity

I'm feeling some pain really low in my pelvis. I think Vanessa might be a bit lower down now and that area is stretching. Owie! I feel it a lot when I walk. Hope this doesn't last 2 months.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha I know the feeling. I am fine when I am walking or sitting but the second I lay down my vajay hurts to no end lol. Feels like my bones are pulling apart down there! 

Three people on my fb have had their babies this past week and I am jealous. Why am I jealous? I am not sure lol. 

Hope you are doing well today!


----------



## Bookity

You're just jealous because they are getting to hold their beautiful babies and see their faces, but your time will come! That baby has to come out some time! LOL.

I am feeling much better pain wise today. I'm really tired though. My daughter was a little hellion last night and didn't want to go to bed. Around 2 am I was starting to get so frustrated I was on the verge of tears, telling DH that I was going to have to be up with her in the morning and if I didn't get to bed soon I was going to be useless. So he let me go to bed. Told me she went down finally around 4:30 am. OY. I pray tonight goes more smoothly.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I know! I am jealous lol. WAHHHH.

Sorry DD wouldn't sleep. Hopefully last night was better for you. 

It has been so hard for me to eat and test at work but at home I have been doing great. I just always feel stressed out and I forget to test my blood. Only a few more weeks of doing this!


----------



## Bookity

Testing all the time sounds like such a pain! I'm sorry you have to deal with that. How have your numbers been?

Found out last week one of my cousin-in-laws is expecting a baby in April. I'm super excited for her. She lives in Minnesota, but was in town for a visit the week after DD was born. She has family in this area. I really hope someone here does a shower for her. Otherwise I'll have to see if she makes an online registry somewhere so I can get her a gift.

DD was sooooo much bettter last night. Went down around 10 pm and woke at 9:30. Such a good night's sleep! Hopefully I can get the same result tonight.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Sounds like you had a good night! When is your next apt?

I had an apt this morning and unfortunately I have been put on bed rest. :( I am very upset but I guess this is the best thing. My bp was 142/87 (it was 126/82 last Friday) so they tested my urine for protein and I had +2.5. She said I have the start of pre eclampsia. The goal is to get me to 36 or 37 weeks. This does not give me much time at all and I am feeling a little stressed out about everything right now. 

Also, they believe I have been having contractions so I am going to go get a nst and monitoring contractions next week. I will have weekly OB apts on top of my bi weekly diabetes appointments. So it looks like those will be my outings for the next few weeks. 

We were not prepared for this financially as we should have been. I will not be working for like 12 weeks now!

Well off to my diabetes apt and then to the lab for more tests!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Bookity

Oh wow, that's hard stuff! Hopefully baby stays in there as long as possible. 37 weeks wouldn't be bad. Glad you have doctors watching out for you and baby. How strict is your bed rest? Do you just get bathroom and meal breaks or what?

Everything will be worth it when you hold little Lydia in your arms.

Hang in there!

Do you take part in any due date groups sround here? I'm in ashleywalton's group and MommaBarry's group (both in pregnancy groups & discussions). Both great groups of ladies to talk to, MommaB's group is particularly active. They're excellent listeners and super compassionate.


----------



## ErikaJo85

How was your weekend? Mine was boring lol. 

I can be up for three hours and then down for 1/2 hour to 2 hours. I can do light house work ect. So it isn't horrible. I am hoping my apt on Wednesday goes well. I can't wait to hold Lydia now. 6ish weeks I am thinking!

I do not participate in any of those groups. I should check them out though!


----------



## Bookity

My weekend was okay. Didn't do much of anything, but did spend some time with DH while his mom watched DD. Even if all we got to do was grocery shop, it was nice to get out for a bit.

Going to try and get out to the store today with DD. I went thru her clothes and pulled the summer stuff out. Finding she is seriously lacking in shirts! I like to shop for cute tops for her, so I'm glad for a reason to do it.

Even if a bit scary, it must be nice to have a bit more of an idea when you get to meet your little one. Six weeks isn't far at all!


----------



## ErikaJo85

No it isn't! I have an apt tomorrow. She said I will be going in one to two times a week now. 

Did you get some cute clothes? 

I am going to attempt to bake some cookies I saw on pinterst. They have 19g of carbs so I can eat a few of them for a snack :)


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, couple pants, five more tops, and two footie fleece pajamas. So cute! I have some more clothes coming to me in the mail from wittlebee.

Time is going to fly with appointments that often!

Hope you enjoy your cookies!

My daughter is super sleepy today. Woke at 10 and already been napping for an hour. She'll probably be up all night. Joy.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Cookies were great! I had Mcdonald's for lunch today....I haven't had fast food for like 5 or 6 weeks! I think since it was my weekly appt aka my weekly outing I better get myself lunch.

Labs were normal and I lost 2 more lbs (lost 8 since 27 weeks) since last Friday so they think I have a lot of extra fluid. BP was 152/80 so it was a little higher from last week. I also got a jug so I can do a 24 hour urine test lol. FUN. I scheduled for first NST for next Friday. 

Other than that still on bed rest but I can go to my shower this weekend. It is at DH's grandmother's house. He is going to come with and open presents as I have to sit or lay on the couch the whole time. lol

What is new with you?


----------



## Bookity

Things are alright here. My daughter and I both have runny noses. Hopefully they don't turn into full blown colds. I've been avoiding sick people!
Hope everything is okay with you. Enjoy your shower!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks! Hope you guys are feeling better!

I can't believe I am 32 weeks today. This just seems unreal!


----------



## Bookity

Eep! Just 4/5 more weeks for you??

I had my appointment today. Measuring right on 32 cm. Vanessa's HB is 138 bpm. My blood pressure was 112/62, so nice and normal for me (during pregnancy anyway, usually it's a bit higher). He said my blood tests were all normal from 2 weeks ago.

The doc I saw today was the one who delivered my daughter. He says "So you had a fast labor last time, what are we going to do this time?" He was talking about scheduling an induction and told me a story about a patient of his once who had a fast labor before and he told her to call/come in once she felt contractions. She called him, he went to the hospital and she never showed, he got a call from a paramedic that she gave birth in her bathroom! My husband and I assured him that we only live 5 minutes from the hospital (as opposed to this woman's 40 minutes), it won't be a problem for us.

More of my problem last time was that my contractions were not very painful, so I didn't realize I was in true labor (even when I went to the hospital, I thought they would send me home). In fact THIS SAME DOCTOR is the one who told me to wait a couple hours and call back if anything changed. Well DH and I decided to head to L&D after an hour and lo and behold I was 7 cm dilated. I don't think the problem was my labor being fast, but not being very painful. This time I know what to pay attention to!

No inductions for me if I can help it!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha. I am sure I am going to be induced. 

Glad apt went well! I have my next apt next Friday and a non stress test. 

My friend came to visit me with her 4 week old baby yesterday and told me all about her labor. She didn't even get checked into the hospital. Her baby was born 23 mins after they walked into the hospital doors. She wanted an epidural so they were like well you have to wait til you get checked in and they put her in a room and had her lay on her side. She all the sudden felt pressure and the nurses didn't believe her until her water broke and they looked and she was crowning! She ended up delivering with no doctor just the nurses lol. 

Shes like if I would have waited at home a little longer I would not have made it to the hospital. She was in shock how fast it happened!


----------



## Bookity

That is fast! How long did she wait at home before going to the hospital? Was it her first baby?

I understand there are cases where induction is a good idea, but at this point for me, I don't think mine is one of them. Yes, it could happen quickly, but I doubt it would bee too quickly for me to get to the hospital. Doc was talking induction so he could make sure I was at the hospital when baby time comes. Though with my luck I'd go into labor before induction time.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I would rather not be induced but if it is going to save my/baby's life I will be induced whenever it is necessary. I had another apt today everything is pretty much the same. I am having an ultrasound on Wednesday morning. I am excited to see Lydia again. I am hoping everything is ok with her!

It was my friend's 2nd baby and she waited about an hour to go to hospital but she didn't think her contractions were horrible so she almost didn't go in lol.


----------



## Bookity

Oooh, excited for your ultrasound on Wednesday. Are they just checking growth or is this part of NST??

That is a really fast labor for your friend. Wonder if mine could end up that way? I remember when I read about this girl who had very low pain in labor (just like mild cramps the whole time), I thought "that would be neat to have a labor like that" and I got it! So I guess I should be careful of what I wish for. Painless isn't bad, but wishing for it to be fast could turn out that way!

I'm excited for you to see Lydia again. A little jealous that you're going to get to meet her before I meet Vanessa, but it's okay! As long as you post a picture! LOL.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha. Yeah ultrasound is part of the NST. A biophysical profile I guess. They are just checking everything. 

DH's cousin (who we are pretty good friends with) had her baby last night. 2nd baby and she didn't want to know the gender so she had dr. write it down and she gave it to her sister. Well so last night she had a baby boy but the envelope said girl! LOL. I am hoping I get to see Lydia's girl parts again because now I am nervous lol.


----------



## Bookity

I am so nervous about something like that happening to me! Not because a boy wouldn't make me happy, but because I would feel horrible having to dress him in something girly or put him in a pink car seat. I have almost nothing gender neutral!! I guess I'd be a little sad if Vanessa turned into a Benjamin because I've had months to get used to the idea.

Thankfully, those stories are the exception and not the rule. I wouldn't get too worked up about it!


----------



## ErikaJo85

I had my ultrasound this morning and she passed with a score of 8/8. They checked her movement, fluid level, muscle tone, and watched for her to try breathing for 30 seconds. Her head is realllly low we only saw her head not her face lol. 

She tried to look at gender but cord was between her legs so she couldn't tell! haha!


----------



## Bookity

Glad everything went well. Do you have a "just in case" boy name?? ;)

I'm at 32 weeks today. I keep meaning to take a pic, but I'm really not feeling very photogenic today. Just a lazy stay in my pjs kind of day.

DD is having her second nap. Her first was rather fitful, hopefully this one is better.

My arm hurts from my flu shot yesterday. Just sensitive to touch. Not feeling sick or anything though, so that's a good thing.


----------



## TrAndyy

I am hoping to test next Thursday? We leave next Saturday for vacation in AZ sooooooooooooo.... Ironically af is due the same day we leave for our trip!


----------



## Bookity

Hope Af stays away for you TrAndyy! :dust:


----------



## ErikaJo85

We do not.... I told DH last night we need to come up with one lol. He said ok how about Richard....LOL. 

So I came to the realization that Lydia will more than likely be an October baby and not a November baby which I am totally fine with. 

We got our flu shots a few weeks ago and I felt like crap...literally sweaty, shakes, headache, weak. DH felt fine.

We are getting our Dtap shot on Friday.


----------



## Bookity

I believe they offer Dtap at my hospital after the birth, so I'll get it then.

I wouldn't mind Vanessa being a (very late) October baby, but I'm pretty sure she's going to wait until November.

Sorry the flu shot was hard on you. I guess I'm not surprised I didn't have much of a reaction. I don't get sick too often and when I do it's usually not bad. Though the cold I had when I was pregnant with Michaela was a different story...

Are you going to have a birth plan?


----------



## ErikaJo85

They gave us a birth plan form that we will fill out. Other than that I am not going to plan anything because I don't want to be disappointed. 

Had an apt this morning and BP was down to 136/86! Yay!!! Lydia passed her NST. I had to schedule two NST with one ultrasound a week. I will be a busy lady the next few weeks!


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, I'm not bothering with a birth plan. I don't want to be disappointed either.


----------



## ErikaJo85

How is your weekend going?

I know it is almost over but still great to have the husband home with me lol. My parents came to visit and help us out with getting things organized and brought us tons of food so that is greatly appreciated. 

I love fall...we have broc and cheese soup going in the crockpot right now!


----------



## Bookity

I could really go for some cheesy potato soup right now. I love fall too. It's my favorite season.
Having a boring weekend here. DH is working. I just tried to reach my sister to see about visiting her, but no answer.

Next week DH has the weekend off and Mon & Tues after. His birthday is the 8th.


----------



## ErikaJo85

How did the weekend go? I want to make pumpkin bread. I also want to get all the baby stuff organized but I am not sure if I should take the bottles and ect. out of the boxes yet.


----------



## Bookity

Are you going to breastfeed? You may not need the bottles for a while, BFing was hard for me so I did start pumping exclusively and did find myself needing bottles, but not everyone has the trouble I had. I'm hoping not to have the same problems this time around. I will probably still pump, hopefully put it off for the first month or so though. That way I can get out of the house once in a while and leave a bottle for baby. It might be a good idea to get the bottles out and clean/sterilize them and put them away for when/if you need them.

The weekend was a bore over here for me. Sat at the computer watching too much hulu. LOL. I did visit my sister yesterday and DD had a good time playing with her sidewalk chalk (she painted the door in her kitchen with chalkboard paint so it could be used to write on). She chalked the door, the walls, the garbage can, the floor... it was fun!

DH is off today, but I can't think of anything to do. BORING.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I know. I am getting pretty bored over here. Sometimes I read birth stories and they really scare me. I just want my baby to ok and get here safetly. Also, I keep reading about hemoraging after giving birth and boy does that scare me! 

I am going to try and breast feed but I am not sure if I will be able to. I had a breast reduction about 7 years ago so they told me it is about a 50/50 chance.

Hope you find something fun to do!


----------



## Bookity

I don't think complications like that are the norm. Try not to think about those stories!

I hope you are able to breastfeed, but there is absolutely nothing wrong with formula feeding. I was a little offended in the hospital when all the nurses were trying to sell me on breastfeeding. One even said that breastfed babies were "prettier". Something about how they have to work their jaws and makes their face shape nicer?? I don't know. Also they said they are smarter. I was formula fed as a baby and I wouldn't say I'm ugly or stupid. LOL. They don't know everything!

I think we are going to go to the store. Not the GREATEST thing to do, but we agree we need to get out of the house.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha. I had a growth ultrasound today and Lydia is 5 lb 7 oz! I can't believe it. She was sucking her fingers and wiggling her little butt checks. 

My apts went great today!!!


----------



## Bookity

That's great! :) Glad you had a good appointment.

Just had to decline a birthday party invite for my 3 yr. old niece. Feel bad about it, but they are having her party on the other side of the state on the 20th. I'll be almost 36 weeks then and I'm scared of preterm labor since it's a possibility for me. I don't want to be that far from home. And DH works that weekend so he wouldn't be able to be with me.


----------



## ErikaJo85

That is too bad. We are getting so close. Seems so weird doesn't it?


Any plans this weekend? We just have our hospital tour and watching football lol.


----------



## Bookity

Not sure, but it's going to be a long weekend for me and DH. His birthday is Monday and he took the day off, he also got Tuesday off because we have a dentist appointment and we like to make a day of it when we go (because it's 30 minutes away from here and another 15 minutes from there is a nice big city for shopping). Hopefully we will take a look at a dealership there as their prices seem to be a few thousand dollars cheaper than they are locally. We really need to think about getting a minivan soon.

Had an appointment today. Baby was moving around so she had to wait for her heart rate to go down a bit because they are supposed to record the resting heart rate. Also this doc mentioned that the other OB had recommended induction and I refused. When I explained to her about my hardly painful contractions and showing up to the hospital at 7 cm and still not having baby for another 7 hrs, she agreed that it probably wasn't necessary. (The other OB thought my labor was "fast" and wanted to be sure I was at the hospital when baby was born). She did recommend coming in the moment I have consistent contractions. I guess she was considering making me come in weekly for NSTs, but she said after talking to me that wouldn't be necessary.

Hope you and Lydia are doing well! Enjoy your hospital tour.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Happy birthday to DH. Hope you guys have a fun day on his day off!

Hospital tour was good. They are under construction and it felt small and claustrophobic to me. BUT this hospital is apparently the best so I will trust them lol. 

Lydia and I are doing well. We have appointments Tuesday and Friday this week. Then DH is having his beer and diaper party this weekend. We have our tiny house and 5 people staying the whole weekend and 19 people coming over for the party Saturday. DH told people they could sleep here because he doesn't want them drinking and driving. Well you can stay here but you may have to sleep on the floor lol!


----------



## Bookity

Definitely going to be a little crowded for you this weekend then.

Hope your appointments go smoothly this week.

BnBs first November mommy popped this morning!! I can't believe how close we're all getting. Next couple weeks we'll really start seeing birth announcements rolling in I think. Crazy!

So far I've let DH sleep in and made him breakfast (which was actually at lunch time - :haha:) Don't know what we are going to do with our day, but it will involve seeing his mom and grandma it sounds like.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Thanks! I have an apt with my OB who I am not as found of as my nurse prac. So we will see how it goes. 

How was DH's birthday? 

Anything interesting going on? We are making fajitas for dinner lol. That is the highlight of my day :)


----------



## Bookity

We did a lot of shopping today. Ordered some baby furniture, and got a double stroller. Had a dentist appointment (no cavities!), and now we're out to the store again.

DH's birthday was low key. We just hung out at home.

Later!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Nothing interesting to report here. BP was down again yesterday so that is good. Maybe I will make is to 39 weeks!

I can't believe I am almost 35 weeks. Seems like we would never get here! 

Staying at home all day alone is starting to take a toll on me. I am getting bored. I signed up for some survey taking jobs online to occupy some time for the next few weeks.


----------



## Bookity

I joined swagbucks after I decided to stay home with DD. You can do surveys (I rarely have luck with them), do tasks, and other things to earn "swagbucks" and use those to get all sorts of things. I don't have much time for it, but I have one time redeemed bucks for an amazon gift card (only $5) and have enough points to do so again. It's not a lot of $$ or anything, but it could occupy you a bit. Just a suggestion.

Hope you find something to occupy yourself. I hope you make it to 39 weeks too, that would be awesome!

I can't believe I'm 34 weeks today. Definitely feeling bigger this week than last week. Every time I think I can't stretch any more, I do. :)
 



Attached Files:







34weeks.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## ErikaJo85

Cute picture!

Thanks for the suggestion. I signed up for those two and have only filled out like one survey so far. They haven't sent me any. 

Well I am off to get the house ready for this weekend and our newborn class tonight :)


----------



## Bookity

Have fun at your newborn class. I'm a little nervous that I'm not taking any classes and haven't really done any reading regarding pain coping skills. That's the one area where I was really lacking when it came to DD's birth. I know I can do it as I've obviously done it before, so trying not to think about it too much.

I should get off here and do some laundry while DD's napping, she'll be awake soon.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Any plans for the weekend? 

Apt. went well today. BP was up at the beg of appointment but they took it at the end and it went down. I had to get blood drawn and it was so busy I waited an hour to get it drawn. While I was waiting alarms started going off and they were saying code blue! When I got back there the guy who was about my age was awake with a bunch of people around him asking him questions. Pretty scary. He looked pretty sickly though. Scary.

Newborn class was good :) Learned a lot and I am glad we did it. 

What kind of pain management class or pain management are you talking about? I am curious to know this? During or after birth? 

Have a great day!


----------



## Bookity

Not a class for pain management, but rather learning different techniques for coping with pain (aside from the usual drugs and stuff). I definitely don't think I have it in me to do something like hypnobabies (also I don't know if I have enough time to do that anymore, think people do that program for months before birth). But like breathing (which the nurse told me how to do, but at transition I was thinking "who the hell can breathe slowly with this PAIN!?") or anything like that. I never sat down and practiced any of that stuff.

Not got plans this weekend. My husband has to work tomorrow, but he'll be home in the evening, so just supper at home. I am a boring person without lots of plans. My sister is going to go camping which I think is crazy because of how COLD it's been lately. But I guess this campground does a fun Halloween weekend and the kids (a bunch of her friends/family and their kids are going) really enjoy it. So she's doing something exciting, not me.

Someone in the Nov due date group had triplets yesterday! (c sec of course) Another group I'm part of a momma due the 31st of October is going to be induced on the 20th if she doesn't go into labor beforehand. Babies are going to be popping out left and right in the very near future!! Scary and exciting!

DD is napping right now (and so is DH). I'm gonna pop in the shower right quick or I won't be able to for the rest of the day. Later, have a great weekend.


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hope your weekend was good. We had about 30 people over on Saturday and I got about 4 hours of sleep and woke up with a cold this morning :(

Boo. 

I hope your weekend was good :)


----------



## Bookity

Sorry you aren't feeling well. Hope you get over your cold quickly!

My weekend was pretty good. I didn't do much, but any time spent with the family is great. I was pretty sore yesterday, my hips, feet, everything below my waist really ached. Feeling better today. Still having RLP, but that's to be expected.

When's your next appointment?


----------



## ErikaJo85

I have an appointment on Friday. I am just relaxing today and nothing to do :) Kind of like it like that!


I am getting my strep b done on Friday. EEK! lol. 

I know my ribs and hips feel like I was kicked by a horse!!


----------



## Bookity

My Strep B test is on Thursday! Hoping to come back all clear on that one.

I'm starting to get antsy to meet this one. I am starting to think I will go late with this one. She's going to keep me waiting probably!

Hope your appointment goes well, have a great relaxing day today!

I'll probably head out to the store this evening. Have some pictures I want to get off my camera (working on filling DD's third photo album!) and SIL will be dropping by this afternoon with a wish list for my niece's third birthday and I'll have to get her gift and get it to them before they leave for her mom's on Friday. Wish I could go, but at this point in pregnancy I don't think being 3 hrs from home and my husband is a good idea.


----------



## ErikaJo85

I know how you feel. I would be scared to travel! We have a birthday party on Saturday for DH's cousin's son. He will be 2. We are friends with his cousins so it should be fun. I can probably go for like an hour or so. 

My parents are coming tomorrow for the weekend. They are going to cook and stuff for us which is awesome. 

I am getting antsy as well. But at the same time I start having freak out moments like what ifs. I am getting kind of freaked out to A. give birth (I am terrified of hemmoraghing) B. What life will be like after!


----------



## Bookity

Sounds like a good weekend ahead!

I'm sure everything will go fine with the birth and you'll be an excellent mommy. I told DH last night that it's really starting to hit me that there will be a new tiny baby in our house very soon. I've been thinking about it so abstractly lately!

We're going to see some friends on Friday. My weekend is sure to be very blah with DH working and the rest of my family on the other side of the state.


----------



## ErikaJo85

How was your weekend?

My parents came so I was super busy! On Saturday we went to his cousin's house which was fun. Lotss of babies! Can't wait!

Can you believe it? We are almost done!

We put some plastic wrap on our bed yesterday just in case :)


----------



## Bookity

I've been wondering if I should do something about the bed soon. I just don't want to make tons of noise when I move, since I'm turning over every hour or two.

My weekend was pretty blah, as I expected. Michaela had a bad night of sleep Saturday. I had to actually get up and rock her back to sleep. She usually self settles. I haven't had to do that for a couple months (around when she was getting her front teeth in). Wondering if she might have more teeth making their way in...

Oh, I'm down to weekly appointments now, so I've got an appointment on Friday. Hoping to hear that my GBS swab came back negative. Obviously not a big deal if it doesn't (I'm not allergic to penicillin), but would be nice to have one less thing to worry about.

It really is getting close. I'm 4 days from the point where I had Michaela last time... Eep. I'll be counting down to that and being grateful for every day I get after (unless I hit 40 weeks, then I'll beg Vanessa to come out and play).


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hahaha. Yay for weekly apts! 

My group B came back negative thank goodness. I am allergic to almost every antibiotic! 

What if you went into labor in the next four days??? That would be crazy!

I toss and turn all night and we actually but a shower curtain liner and tucked it under the mattress pad and sheets and we didn't hear it at all last night. Plus is was only about $3 :)


----------



## Bookity

I would love to meet her, really! I do hope she gives it at least another week though. No reason that she shouldn't want to stay in there!

I just got a call from the nurse at my OB's office and she told me I do have a UTI (I asked to be tested because of the pelvic pain I'd had). I have to take macrobid for 7 days to hopefully clear it out.

Do you know if they do anything different if you go into labor while you have a UTI?


----------



## Bookity

Oh, and good to hear about the shower curtain. Perhaps I'll pick one of those up when I get my macrobid... I also plan to get some cranberry juice. Going to attack the hell outta this UTI.


----------



## ErikaJo85

That's too bad. How is the UTI today? I have had a UTI three times in my life and cranberry juice is the best thing for me when I have it. So drink lots!!! I am not sure about one during delivery? Just make sure you tell them if you go into labor in the next 7 days! lol

I have a ultrasound and an apt with my OB today. I see her like once every two weeks bc she is so busy....but that is fine with me bc I LOVE my nurse prac. 

DH has to work late tonight so I am planning on going to dinner with a friend. I get excited for the little things since not working and being on modified bed rest lol.


----------



## Bookity

I bet that's a great break in the monotony for you. Hope you have a good time with your friend. Hope the ultrasound and appointment go/went well.

I honestly don't know how to tell regular pregnancy stuff and UTI stuff apart. I don't feel the pelvic pain like I did the one day and the whole reason I wanted to get checked. That ended three days before the nurse even called to tell me that my test came back positive for the UTI. Maybe I just have "silent" UTIs, wouldn't be unheard of for me. I've always been a little bit abnormal when it comes to illnesses.

Have a great day!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hope you are feeling better!

Apt went well. The tech just lovessss Lydia's cheeks. She says they are huge! haha. 

So I bought Halloween candy and I keep eating it...which is not good bc I have GD but if I didn't have it the candy would probably already be gone...hehe


----------



## Bookity

I really want to get some more Halloween candy... I should wait though until after next week and it'll be on clearance!

I bet Lydia does have the cutest cheeks! How much longer do you have to go?? Are you going to 40 weeks or are you still looking at like 38/39?


----------



## ErikaJo85

Well I was told no matter what I wouldn't go past 39 weeks and then I was told I won't go til my due date because of the GD...so IDK? They kind of take it apt by apt!

I just mowed down on some twizzlers and 2 mini butterfingers lol. I deserve it! I can't wait til I can eat a big piece of cake and not be worried....well maybe it is a good thing I can't do that :)

How are you doing?


----------



## Bookity

I know what you're ordering for dessert in the hospital after you have Lydia!  I remember LOVING the strawberry shortcake on the hospital menu when I was in there after Michaela was born. Yumm. I had it 2x in 3 days (and that's because I didn't order it the first day!)

I'm feeling pretty good right now. A little nauseous, which I don't care for. I only have like 2 doses of zofran left and my nausea seems to have been picking up again lately. I am not caring for this! Also have had swollen feet for the past few days. Nothing too terrible though.

I'm watching my 3 yr old niece as my SIL has a couple of appointments to cut hair today. Michaela actually took some real STEPS today (like 3/4). I think seeing Scarlett run around is giving her some motivation! I'm so excited!!

Hope you are doing well. I've got my appointment tomorrow.


----------



## ErikaJo85

How was your appointment? I had one this morning. They checked me and my cervix is still closed! Boo. She said they will not let me go past 40 weeks but in order to be induced I need to make progress! lol. I need some things to do to dialate. I would MUCH rather go into labor on my own then be induced at 40 weeks!

Yay for your baby taking steps! That is awesome. That sucks you are feeling sick. I have been feeling great just soooo achey. It hurts to move. But health wise I feel great!

Any weekend plans?


----------



## Bookity

Appointment today went well. My blood pressure was a small bit higher than usual, but nothing to worry about. Vanessa's heartrate was 140 and fundal height is bang on at 36 cm. I have my next appointment on Thursday and will have my first cervical check then. :)

Not sure about the weekend. I know that we need to get a lot of raking done. Where we live there are all these stupid township ordinances and if you let your grass get too high or your lawn looking too crappy, put your garbage out early, or park a car on your lawn, they'll send you a notice or give you a fine. Annoying.

Hope you have more exciting plans for the weekend.


----------



## ErikaJo85

We have NO plans this weekend. Sigh...I feel like I am just waiting..always lol. 

We are going to BWW with some of DH's coworkers tonight and we are going to reorganize our WHOLE kitchen via my request lol. Then DH's cousins (who are our age and each have 2 kids) might come over tomorrow. They are fun so I hope they do come over!


----------



## Bookity

Whew, I'm so flippin' tired! I really hope my girl goes to bed early tonight. I think I stand a good chance because she took her nap pretty early today and it wasn't a super long one either. I'm crossing my fingers on that one.

I don't know what will end up happening this weekend. Obviously have to do shopping. I hate that we keep spending $1-200 every weekend on shopping. Clearly we must be spending our money on things that aren't necessary. Of course it also makes sense that our grocery bill is going up when we aren't eating out anymore. Hopefully it's a worthy trade off.

I'm getting really anxious to meet Vanessa. At this point Vanessa has spent roughly 12 more hours in my uterus than Michaela did (lol). Don't think she's coming today!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Haha...are you still pregnant?

What did you do this weekend?

We literally just had a relaxing weekend. We got some projects around the house done I wanted. Like cleaning out some cupboard space in the kitchen and stuff like that. Nothing too exciting. We went to visit his parents yesterday. 

Dh's cousin is coming over with her baby today. That should be fun! I will get some practice :)

Hope you had a good weekend!


----------



## Bookity

Yeah, had a good weekend with my husband. Watched my niece again on Saturday, but I don't really think I'll be volunteering/agreeing to watch her for the rest of the pregnancy and into when Vanessa comes (yes still pregnant!). I'm getting too nervous that she could come any minute and what do I do with my niece if I go into labor?? Also want to spend all the mommy daughter time w/ Michaela I can while it's just the 2 of us, ya know?

Michaela took 8 steps last night from the endtable of the couch to the tv stand. :) That's her biggest distance so far! I'm such a proud mama!

Hopefully getting a minivan tomorrow. I'm super psyched! It's the last thing that was making me anxious we didn't have yet. :)


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay for baby walking! 

I just had another ultrasound and non stress test. Lydia passed. I have been really crampy lately but I don't think I have had any contractions. 

Is time dragging on for you like it is for me?


----------



## Bookity

I'm not really feeling like "omg, get this baby out" or anything. Just taking a day at a time. I'm 37 weeks tomorrow!

Finally getting a minivan. Picking it up tomorrow at 10.

I do kind of wish for a bit of a fast forward...


----------



## ErikaJo85

Maybe it is because I am not working and I am stuck at home all day that time is dragging on. I am almost 38 weeks! 

Yay for getting a van! 

ANything new going on today?

Oh yeah Happy Halloween!!!


----------



## Bookity

Like I said, I'm not miserable or have another reason to be anxious to get this baby out. Also I have DD to distract me (and since she's on the verge of being a full blown walker, that's alot of distraction!). I definitely do kind of wish Vanessa were here already, but I need to soak up all the time I have left with Michaela just the 2 of us.

Picked up the van today. It's got a lot more bells & whistles than we thought. The spec sheet only had like 2 things on it that were additional, everything else was standard. There's like automatic/electric everything in that car! Also a bluetooth connection so I can answer my phone by pushing a button on the steering wheel. Craziness! LOL. We've got the carseats installed. We put as much down on the car as possible so even though I'd LOVE to take Michaela out somewhere in it I've got no money to spend when I get there. LOL. No, I'll save it for tomorrow and spend tonight cowering in fear of trick or treaters (I have no candy!).

Hope you are having a great Halloween. Hopefully we both get our babies soon. At least you know you won't go past due!


----------



## ErikaJo85

We went through TONS of candy last night! Like $20 worth of candy. We didn't think we would go through so much. DH started handing out candy instead of letting them grab it because he wanted some extras lol. 

Remember DH's little brother's possible baby momma? She is having her baby right now according to facebook. Makes me a little jealous because I want my baby lol.

I am going to get checked at my appointment tomorrow. I am not a fan of sitting there half naked with just a sheet over me for 45 mins while doing the non stress test too lol. Oh well!


----------



## Bookity

Oh I wouldn't be a fan of that either!!

Yeah, my check was pretty surprising to me! 2 cm dilated, -1 station, 80% effaced. Wowza! The NP did mention that women can walk around 2-3 cm dilated for weeks, but she did seem to err on the side of caution. Told me she'd see me next week unless I thought I needed to come in sooner. Also told me to "take it easy". We'll see what happens. It could be soon, or it could be 4 weeks from now (she told me they don't like to let ladies go past 41 weeks, so I have a timeline. Definitely a Nov baby).

Did you say something about a possibility your brother was not baby's dad?? i don't remember. What's happened with that? Just curious. Sorry his gf is beating you to the punch.


----------



## ErikaJo85

We are not sure if it is his or not. They are going to do a paternity test. She is a very cute baby but then again I think every baby being born now is gorgeous! :)

Apt today and I am still CLOSED! :( ARGHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Bookity

Still closed!? BOO! I don't think it's terribly unusual as a first timer for that to happen. It doesn't mean labor can't still be close, so try not to be discouraged!

I've been hearing too much lately about ladies regressing in dilation or engagement of baby's head... Makes me worried next week that I'm going to find out Vanessa's headed the wrong direction or something!

I'm pretty sure all the babies being born now are just super adorable, but you know when you have Lydia her cuteness is going to blow all those other babies out the water! ;)

Does the little girl have a name??


----------



## ErikaJo85

How was your weekend? I can't believe I am 11 days from my due date! Or 10 depending on which one they go with lol. My last apt is on November 15th so I am going to say 10 days! 


We didn't do much at all. We took it easy and went grocery shopping (cheaply) and went on a dinner date and rented movies.


----------



## Bookity

Had a pretty good weekend. Got a few things done around the house. My grandmother in law did a huge job on our kitchen getting it spic&span. MIL and DH raked outside. I worked on laundry and a few other things and Grandpa spent a lot of time with Michaela. It was really nice.

I'm so flippin tired. Michaela's slept bad the last few nights. Last night I was sooo tired, I couldn't make myself get out of bed fast enough to soothe her, so she ended up going back to sleep on her own each time. I don't mind a little CC, but I did want her to know that her momma was there and loved her. I just feel sooo exhausted. I'm debating whether I should try to nap when she does today.

Oh Michaela also had her 15 month well check today. She's doing great, growing well. Had to get 4 shots today, so I'm expecting she'll probably be getting really drowsy soon. Hope she sleeps well tonight because of it.

A lot of November mommies are popping left and right now. Some of us from one group have made a facebook group and 2 girls had babies yesterday and we're looking at 2 (maybe 3) more girls having babies today. Wow!

Hope you have a great week!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Any news? Did you have a good weekend?

I had my apt yesterday and I just KNEW they were going to set up an induction or something was going to happen. Just a feeling I had. So had my bpp ultrasound and Lydia passed so I went upstairs and BP was 174/104! So they took a few bps and Dr. came in and she sent me to the hospital to go relax and get a serious of bps done. So she wrote me a note to go to front of line to vote lol so I could go to hospital asap. BP went down and the Dr. on call there was really nice (even though he was a man and I am not use to a man OB). He decided to have me do a 24 hour urine test as my labs came back normal. 

I was 1 cm dialted and she swept my membranes yesterday in hopes of starting something. I honestly haven't felt anything but minor cramping and was not having an contractions last night at hospital. But I keep have tiny clots in urine. I am assuming that is normal after a membrane sweep though. 

Next week at my appointment with my OB she will set up an induction....so I know it will be next week!!! I am so nervous and excited at the same time!

So last night when I was at the hospital they were PACKED and I had to share a triage room with a women who had just come in and she was already 8 cm dialted and she was FREAKING out. Listening to her go through contractions was so scary. The nurse was like don't worry she will be gone in a second and you will be fine when you have your baby lol. 

Wow this was a long post! What is new with you?


----------



## Bookity

No news here. I'm excited for my appointment tomorrow! Really hoping I have progressed some since last week.

So many girls popping left and right. I'm loving the newborn pics I've seen lately. Keeps making it more and more real that we are going to have babies SOON.

Can you imagine 2 weeks from now you'll be holding little Lydia!? That's amazing!


----------



## Bookity

Haven't heard from you in a while... are you cuddling a wee little baby now?? Hope so!

Had an appointment yesterday. OB said I was a "stretchy" 3 cm dilated, 80% effaced (so same as last time), and baby is fully engaged (0 station). Last night just after 11 I had my "show" (or at least I'm hoping it wasn't just because of the cervical check). So I'm hoping and praying that my this is it is only a day or two away. Fingers crossed! I did have some crampy feelings last night, but woke this morning feeling totally normal, but maybe contractions will come tonight?

Hope you are doing well!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Hey there!

I am snuggling a new baby Lydia! She was born on Sunday, Nov. 11th at 5:57 am! She was 9 lbs and 22.5 inches long. She is about 8 lbs 4 oz now. She is really long! I just love her so much!

I hope that this is it for you and keep me updated! 

So Friday, Nov. 9th I went to my apt and BP was sky high so being 39 weeks they sent me to the hospital to get induced. I was still only 1 and thick so they decided to do cervidil for 12 hours. Well 4 hours into it at 4 am, my water broke and the cervidil fell out so they had me walk and labor naturally until they started pitocin. Noon on Saturday they started pitocin and by 4 pm I was asking for some pain meds just to take the edge off. I got a nap in and woke up with horrible back pain that was so bad I was shaking and trying sooo hard to breathe through them! 

Dr came in and I was still only 2 but 90 effaced so he oked the epidural for me. The epidural did not hurt at all and was such a relief! I napped from like 8 pm-11 pm and woke up with pressure feeling and I was at 7 cm! An hour later I had her check again and I was 10 and the Dr wanted me to push right away since my water had been broken for almost 24 hours. 

Well I pushed for 3 HOURS! It was horrible. They turned off the epi so I could feel my pushes and turned up the pitocin. Finally, after three hours the Dr finally came in and told me Lydia was stuck on my pubic bone and she would not fit. He would not risk of a vaccumm because he didn't know how big she was and he said my bone was narrow.

So c-section time! I had given up and said do whatever you had to do. I felt horrible. I was sooo out of it and it had been a long day and half. Well as soon as that happened the epidural wore off and I was screaming in pain before the section. My dh was so scared for me. Got back into surgery and there were tons of people there. I was so out of it I don't remember much of it. Bits and pieces. 

Anyways, the only horrible thing about my c-section is that I couldn't take care of my baby for about a day or so. DH had to do everything for me. 

I am home from the hospital now and we had our first night home last night after being in the hospital since last Friday. It went really well!

I hope you are or close to snuggling your new baby!

PS I will post pics later of Lydia...I am going to take some today!


----------



## Bookity

She is here. Born 5:19 am after 3 hrs labor and 15 min pushing. Very surprised to see she's blond! Haven't slept yet. Finding it difficult. She's in yhe nursery so I can sleep, but now I can't sleep!


----------



## Bookity

Oh so sorry, where's my head!? Congrats to you! Hope you're healing well. Are you bfing? If so, how's that going?


----------



## ErikaJo85

Congrats! Is she Vanessa? How big and she was born this morning?

Sounds like your labor was great!!! Great for you :)

THanks!

Since I had GD Lydia had to have her blood sugar tested and birth and it was low (29) so they had to give her formula while I was still in surgery. I breastfed right after and she latched but they kept testing her sugar levels so after I would feed she would have to have some formula. 

I have had breast reduction surgery so they weren't sure how much milk I would produce so they had me start pumping and started a supplement in hospital. We have now just gone to formula feeding until I can get some milk in by pumping and hopefully I can give her some. I have just a tiny bit. Makes me a little sad!

Sleep well :)


----------



## Bookity

Yes, Vanessa. She was 8 lbs even. 19.5 inches long.

Hope you can get there with your supply, but having her fed is the most important thing, whether ff or bf. Youre doing awesome!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay! Can't wait for pictures! 

How are you feeling?

I am 3 days post surgery and I am soooo swollen. I have a nurse coming to check me at our house tomorrow. I hope to get it figured out because this is annoying and hurts!


----------



## Bookity

Muscles in my arms and back kill from the pushing. Incredibly tired, but have not yet been able to make myself sleep. I had an episiotomy which is no fun to deal with. Already getting more manageable though. Hoping she's more awake for feedings soon. They're threatening to make me pump. Don't want to have to go there yet.


----------



## ErikaJo85

How are you feeling today?

Lydia was up pretty much ALL night lol. DH and I aren't use to this no sleep thing. 

I am healing well I think. Still taking just tylenol and ibuprofen for pain. When are you going home?


----------



## Bookity

I'm home now. been here almost 3 hrs. The pump did come out unfotunately. bfing is a little hit and miss at the moment. Hope I can find the patience for her latch to come around. Feels like all there is time for is the next feeding!!

Sorry about your sleepless night. I hope Vanessa does well her first night home.


----------



## ErikaJo85

How was your first night home?

Last night I had a huge break down to dh. I cried bc she cries and is awake all night and I don't know how to fix it. I think I just haven't had time or sleep to recover from my c section. 

So dh was amazing last night and I went to bed at about 8:30 and only got up a few times.

I really hope this gets easier. I am so on edge right now. I love her so much though!

Ahhhh hormones lol


----------



## ErikaJo85

[IMG]https://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o520/erikajo85/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_0063.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ErikaJo85

[IMG]https://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o520/erikajo85/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_9312.jpg[/IMG]


https://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o520/erikajo85/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_5946.jpg

https://i1145.photobucket.com/albums/o520/erikajo85/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_3810.jpg


----------



## Bookity

My computer is slow and only one of your pics loaded all the way for me, but she is beautiful!!!

First night home was pretty pleasant. Hate that feeding her is over an hour long process for me between waking up and getting to go back to sleep. Oy. Hope this gets better soon. If I could get her to latch on the left boob so I didn't have to sit and pump it that would be awesome.

I still feel anxiety about feeding even though she seems to latch okay to the right. She doesn't always get there, but I can hear her sucking and swallowing away, so that's a good sign. DH is going to try and feed her from a bottle today because he's worried about her intake. Fingers crossed for no nipple confusion!
 



Attached Files:







vanessa01.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4









vanessa03.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 3









vanessa05.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ErikaJo85

Awww so precious!

I actually am missing being pregnant? Am I crazy? My birth was horrible but I still keep thinking about it over and over and am sad it is over! I miss going to the dr. twice a week for my non stress tests and visiting with the nurses!

DH went back to work yesterday so it has been a little crazy for me. How are you doing?


----------



## Bookity

Doing pretty good. I have been pumping and feeding for the last day as my nips really took a beating with Vanessa's bad latch. I'm going to keep trying with her, but probably only once or twice a day, not every feeding because I don't want to get to that super painful point again.

My husband is staying home for 4 weeks (can't believe one of them is almost over already), and MIL will be here until Dec. 14th at least to help with my bigger little one.

Vanessa ate a LOT last night. Didn't let me get much sleep!!

I don't miss being pregnant. At least not yet. Hopefully though it doesn't happen because I'm really feeling that two babies is enough for me. I don't think I want to have another one. The back labor (though only 3 hrs) was killer! I won't be forgetting that as quickly as I forgot my first labor.

How are you doing with just you and Lydia? I remember being nervous about it being just me and Michaela, but it really wasn't bad at all! One on one time with baby is awesome!


----------



## ErikaJo85

The first day was really hard. I am not going to lie this is harder than I thought it would be. I love her so much but it is scary. I am constantly worrying about her! lol. 

It is getting better. THis is day 3 being home and it is getting easier. I am lucky tomorrow is Turkey day and family and DH will be here for a long weekend :)

What are your plans for Turkey day? Can you believe that it is already here? I was so focused on my baby I didn't even really think about Thanksgiving or Christmas this year! 

How is your little one doing?


----------



## Bookity

Glad things are getting a little bit easier for you. It takes a little while to get into a routine, or at least get used to your routine being all disrupted. Worrying definitely comes with the territory, especially for a first time mom. I'm sure you're doing a marvelous job with Lydia!

We're going to have a little bit of family here at our house for Thanksgiving, but the meal is on my in laws. They ordered a box turkey dinner that comes with all kinds of trimmings. Then MIL and grandmother in law will take care of the dishes and everything. It'll be me & dh along with his parents, my parents, and his grandma. I'm looking forward to all the good food!

Vanessa had her first ped appointment today. She is 3 oz over her birth weight now and a 1/2 inch longer! Yay for growing babies!


----------



## ErikaJo85

Yay so glad to hear you guys are doing well!

I started feeling weird yesterday but I tried to tough it out until this afternoon. I have had a horrible backache, cramps, and feel like I need to pee constantly. I called and I am glad I did because I do have an infection...for sure a bladder infection. They are going to run some tests on my urine over tomorrow and let me know Friday. I am glad I got antibiotics to start so I can not miserable tomorrow!


Hope you have a great Turkey day!


----------



## Bookity

Aw, sorry about the infection, but glad you have meds for it now! Hope you have a great Thanksgiving!

My stitches have really been bugging me. Hopefully they will be healed soon. They already feel better than they did a couple of days ago. Only thing is they're dissolving maybe a little too soon for me. Felt like I popped a stitch yesterday and it's still very stingy today. Hope everything is healing well.

Wondering... should we be moving this convo somewhere else? I mean we're not even pregnant anymore let alone TTC. (or are you thinking about another one? ;) )


----------



## ErikaJo85

I was just thinking the same thing! I thought wow we are in Ttc board but we both have babies already. Yes we should start a new thread!

How was your Turkey day? Mine was good! Very low key. Lydia is doing well. How is Vanessa? 

I don't think my antibiotics are working. I feel a little worse! Argh


----------



## Bookity

So where do we start a new group? Groups & discussions for pregnancy or baby club? I'm thinking probably the first right?

Hope you're infection is not getting worse!!

Turkey day was really good. Had TONS of great food and now more leftovers than I know what to do with. Vanessa is doing great. Sleeping a lot, but always waking well for a bottle. She takes like 4 oz at a time! It's insane! Michaela wouldn't take more than 2 at this point, but she also ate more often.

I had a mini meltdown last night because I only pumped just over 2 oz in one session when I should be getting 3x as much. I was convinced my milk was drying up and I was a bfing failure. When Vanessa woke for the next feeding I used the hand pump to draw out my nip and got a lot (about an ounce) in under a minutes time. So I figured I probably need to up the power setting on the pump. I did this morning and got 10 oz!! So I'm psyched and feeling a lot better now.

How's everything going with you? Are you dealing well with being just you and Lydia?


----------



## ErikaJo85

We are doing good although I have not been alone with her alll day yet lol. DH was home most last week. I am a little nervous for this coming week.

She is congested :( I feel so bad. It happens after she eats and I try and sit her upright and burp her alot. I sucked out her boogies for the first time today!

I am pumping and I am only getting 1-2 oz three times a day! I supplement with formula. I wish I could get more milk...formula is sooo expensive! I am renting a hospital pump for the month but I have a manual one. Maybe I should just try my manual one? I am also taking supplements. It is frusterating.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/baby-club/1483149-baby-buddies.html#post23381325


Here I started a post under baby club!


----------

